# Aftermarket Accessories



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry if this has been asked before.... Any good online places for X-Trail Accessories in Canada?

Thanks!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Again*



ViperZ said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.... Any good online places for X-Trail Accessories in Canada?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Viper & welcome,

Depends what type of "accessories" you are looking for...
for body & looks you will find at dealer or e-bay:
Have a look at 'SCHESBH' (active member on this board) X-trail. It looks really fabulous and I think he got most of the body mods from dealer.

Otherwise you will not find much in Canada.

If you are looking for other accessories (like performance improvements) have a look at the Sentra section on this board (QR25DE engine section)

Please use the search function on this board this has been discussed a lot.

Later,
ValBoo


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks, I suppose I was looking for any aftermarket bodyparts or wheels for the X-Trail.

Anyone know what wheel bolt pattern and offset fit the X-Trail? IE, does Altima, Maxima, X-Terra wheels fit? 

I would love to get a line on the European Roof Rack with the built in lights.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

ViperZ said:


> I would love to get a line on the European Roof Rack with the built in lights.


Have you seing Xenon Roof Rails at the web?

Altough Mexican 2005 AWD X-Trail got, I've never seing one  but guys at dealership know I want them so, if they can get it, you bet I could send it via USA.

Check Sign at Jalal Profile, he also got many accesories available at Australia, Singapore & other countries.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*wheels*



ViperZ said:


> Thanks, I suppose I was looking for any aftermarket bodyparts or wheels for the X-Trail.
> 
> Anyone know what wheel bolt pattern and offset fit the X-Trail? IE, does Altima, Maxima, X-Terra wheels fit?
> 
> I would love to get a line on the European Roof Rack with the built in lights.



Viper,

The Altima wheels will fit. A few of us found this out when getting spare steel rims for winter tires.

Later,
ValBoo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Have you seing Xenon Roof Rails at the web?


Thanks Manuelga, no I have not seen Xenon roof rail lights. Those would be sweet. I suppose I would have to get the Safari rails first.  


ValBoo, Thanks, so then the Altima has the correct offset for the X-Trail? I would like to get a set of 7.5-8"x17" wheels.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Thanks, I suppose I was looking for any aftermarket bodyparts or wheels for the X-Trail.
> 
> Anyone know what wheel bolt pattern and offset fit the X-Trail? IE, does Altima, Maxima, X-Terra wheels fit?
> 
> I would love to get a line on the European Roof Rack with the built in lights.


For aftermarket parts you can look directly at the Nissan body kit offered through dealers. SCHESBH has it on his X-Trail. These are the parts numbers just in case they are not in stock at your dealer:

*Front Side Protector: * 
K6010-EQ503 (#KX4)
K6010-EQ507 (#AX6)
K6010-EQ509 (#BW6)
K6010-EQ510 (#KH3)
K6010-EQ514 (#QX1)
K6010-EQ513 (#EV0)
K6010-EQ520 (#D13)

*Side Sill Protector:*
G6850-9H200

*Rear Side Protector:*
H5912-EQ503 (#KX4)
H5912-EQ507 (#AX6)
H5912-EQ509 (#BW6)
H5912-EQ510 (#KH3)
H5912-EQ514 (#QX1)
H5912-EQ513 (#EV0)
H5912-EQ520 (#D13)

Each code on the Front & Rear Side Protectors stands for a specific X-Trail body color.

Nissan offers three roof racks for the X-Trail. The first is the Hyper Roof Rail, the second a steel type roof rack attachment (for Hyper Roof Rail) and the third a roof bar set. I don't have the Hyper Roof Rail part number but I do have the normal roof bar set part codes that will work on the stock X-Trail roof rails.

*Roof Bar Set:*
G380V-9H200

*Installation Kit:*
G3515-9H200

*Roof Rack Attachment:*
G382V-9H200

*Bicycle Attachment:*
G382v-EQ500

Other body accessories available dealer direct include the following:

*Front Under Cover (Resin):*
G5890-EQ500

*Rear Under Cover (Resin):*
H5901-EQ500 (Can not be installed with rear sonar kit)

*Head Lamp Finisher:*
F2410-9H000 (Primer)

*Fog Lamp Set:*
for RHD B61E0-EQ100
for LHD B61E0-EQ105

*Back Door Handle:*
K0606-9H000

*Door Mirror Cover With Turn Lamp:*
B6165-9H000 (Chrome)
B6165-9H050 (Primer)

*Bumper Corner Protector:*
F2080-EQ500

*Rear Bumper Protector:*
Part number too blurry in my catalog. 

*Door Mirror Cover (Chrome):*
Part number too blurry in my catalog. 

*Mud Guard:*
Front RH/LH 63854/5-8H325
Rear RH/LH 78812/3-8H325
Rear RH/LH (Australia) 78812/3-8H825

*Exhaust Pipe Finisher:*
B0091-9H200

*Back Sonar Kit:*
B8510-EQ500 (For Middle East Area Only)
*This item can not be installed with Rear Under Cover

*Hyper Halogen Bulb:*
B6294-2W002 (1 piece)

*Alloy Wheels:*
UXW41-E5640 (15-inch)
UXW41-E6F40 (16-inch)
D0343-C9920 (Center Cap)

D0300-C9927 (15-inch)
D0300-C9926 (16-inch)
Center Cap Included

UXW51-E5640 (15-inch)
UXW51-E6F40 (16-inch)
D0343-C9920 (Center Cap)

Furthermore, there are more Nissan accessories that can be viewed in the X-Trail section at www.nissan.co.jp

Body Kits amd other aero enhancements are common in Japan. Some companies offering parts are Motorage, Verio, and Shuei.

The X-Trail shares the same bolt pattern as late model Maximas, Altimas, and Muranos. The X-Terra uses a 6-lug wheel, while the X-Trail is a 5-lug in 5x114.3 bolt pattern.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo, Excellent info, Thanks!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is a Canadian site I found that sells stainless screens for the X-Trail.










Cloud Rider 

In case anybody is looking for these, they have many variants...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have just finsihed surfing the Nissan Japan site, and I have to say, that was depressing. The amount of available accessories and order options is staggering. I wish they would offer morte of that stuf ffor us consumers in Canada  

Look at some of these trinkets...
































































HID and LED lighting?   










How sweet is the X-Trail GT?

1.998L
SR20VET?iNEO [email protected] TURBO
MAX. POWER : 206kW?i280PS?j/6400rpm
MAX. TORQUE : 309N?Em?i31.5kgm?j/3200rpm

Thats about 276 Hp :thumbup:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

They even have a pimped Mac-Daddy version


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-Trail Optional Parts Catalog*

Hi..

I will try and scan and make a PDF of this manual this week for all of you...all 21 pages....If you need prices.. of items you see.. now I have the list prices and have already posted them online... be prepared... NOT CHEAP!!!! LOL

Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent Stephen!


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Excellent Stephen!


I'd sure like to order some of those items.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

mfreedman said:


> I'd sure like to order some of those items.


I can't wait to see what is on 21 pages of accessories.... Then it could just be a tease if we can't get them anyway, or the price is so high it's just not worth it.

Ah-well, no harm in looking, right?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Accessory Catalog*

OK... I did scan and make a PDF of the 21 Page X-Trail Catalog. The problem is that there is a file size limit here even for members and the file is 17megs... smallest PDF I could make...believe me.. I tried...

My Wife had an majot accident that totaled my Altima...sigh... a stupid 17 year old hit her in the rear... then she hit the cop car in front... let's say...the cop was not amused and started to yell at the 17 year old knowing it was not my wifes fault...anyways... then my child got sick.. so it was a lousy week... then tonight the Tire Topic (just kidding about this one Viper)... 

I know many of you want to get your hands on it.. so here is the deal... on my company site I can plce the file where you can download via an FTP link I can give to you. Those of you who are interested please let em know and I will email you the link so that you can download it. This will probably not happen until Tuesday, when I get back to work... have to deal with getting another car ..no not an X-Trail!!! 

Once we all have it we can then have fun discussing all the toys we would all love to have...besides the pricing that Nissan has next to it!! LOL... So .. send me a private message in this board with your email addresses and I will send you the link for the file...can it be any easier...

Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Whoa, sorry to hear about the Altima, hopefully your wife is alright?

So what are you lining up for a replacement?

Excellent on the PDF, I would love a copy please :banana:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's terrible hear about your wife accident, not the greatest begining of the year for her  , then your child sickness, wish everything goes uphill from now on.

Wish you could stay with a Nissan, terrible to hear about a totalled Nissan.

The PDF can wait, no problem.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Catalog*

Hi guys.. wife was fine.. thank god... we did not need a new one for Diane.. she uses the car for one thing... driving highway back and forth each day to the hospital (Dietician)... we use the X-Trail for everything else. Since we were in a rush I found a great deal on a Hyundai...XG300 their Luxury model.. and she likes it ...that's all that counts. Also my Assurance tires from the Altima fit them as well... I am going to remove them today from the Altima as per the insurance company... Would have liked another Nissan but like I said.. a car that is used very little and she picked it out... It's her decision... It is a 2001 and in great shape...looks brand new... but much cheaper...

As for the pdf.... send me a private email with your email address and I will send the link.. since this is for a limited time that I can leave it on our FTP site.

Thanks guys for your support.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to hear she is alright and has a car picked out already...


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*How much are the FOG Lights and Towing Kit*

Just a quick question, has anyone added the fog lights (I have an XE - obviously), and thought I might like to add them.

As well, we need to add a towing kit (to tow a standard 18 foot ski boat or so with an outboard), has anyone added a towing kit, does it matter if you go with Nissan or can one go aftermarket such as Canadian Tire (I am in Ottawa). As well, does anyone tow a standard type ski boat, the reason I am asking is because of weight (ie is it within the 900KG limit) ...

Thanks in advance
MP


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I added factory fogs to my X shortly after buying it. It's sold as a complete kit by the dealer and includes:

Both fog lamps
Extra fuse
New light switch for the steering wheel replacing the entire stock stalk

Installation is a breeze taking a maximum of 30 minutes and the X is already prewired for fogs. The box even includes instructions for the do it yourselfer. Steps are as follows:

Take off covers underneath the front bumper (towards the fender liners) for access.
Pop out the stock hole filler pushing out from the inside of the bumper.
Slip in the fogs.
Connect the fogs.
Plug in the fuse at the fuse box.
Replace steering wheel signal stalk.

Remember to disconnect the battery before installation. There are also korean and aftermarket specific fogs for the X-Trails that look exactly like the stock units. Problem is they do not include the upgraded signal stalk.

The oficial part number for the fog lamp kit at Nissan is:

for RHD B61E0-EQ100
for LHD B61E0-E105


----------



## mplus (Feb 22, 2005)

*Thanks for Info*

Thanks Terranismo,

Good info! Do you remember what the price was (around what CDN or US $ equivalent), I believe I saw that you are from Panama, would love to be there now considering the -35 windchill we have tonight ......

MP


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

mplus said:


> Thanks Terranismo,
> 
> Good info! Do you remember what the price was (around what CDN or US $ equivalent), I believe I saw that you are from Panama, would love to be there now considering the -35 windchill we have tonight ......
> 
> MP


Yeah it's been really hot and humid here. I live up in the mountains but average temperature, even here, is 26 degrees C. I don't exactly remember the price for the fogs. Price range was lower than $300.00 USD though, and dealer installation was included in the price.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Side Mirror with Signals is here*

Hi Guys, (especially Stephen) 

Look what I found now selling in Malaysia 










Price is $126US for both sides.

It's an aftermarket stick-on type with the wire coming from under the cover and can be run to the fender signals.

The good news is that Nissan Malaysia are also releasing their version of the new face-lift xtrail (which is the same as what we have in Australia) but with added goodies, some of which are OEM Side Mirror with Indicator light (colour-coded only-No chrome available) and that little mirror on the edge of the fender as another OEM part.

Am sure however that the OEM side mirror with signals would be much more expensive than the aftermarket one above.


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Is there a web link? I'd be interested in a set.



aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys, (especially Stephen)
> 
> Look what I found now selling in Malaysia
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Interested as well*

Please send us a link! Maybe a group purchase to save on pricing for shipping!




aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys, (especially Stephen)
> 
> Look what I found now selling in Malaysia
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I dunno, those aftermarket LED mirrors are starting to border on "RICE"...

IMHO


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sorry, no web link for the shop that sells them in Malaysia, however I have a contact that would be able to provide details, which I'm in the process of gathering.

Once I know a bit more about the quality and how thw wiring is connected to the fender signals, I'll let you know, so we can place a group order if enough interest is generated.

Sorry Viper, didn't get your comment. what do you mean by it?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Sorry Viper, didn't get your comment. what do you mean by it?


RICE is a term used to describe the Japanese (originally), or any other car that is "Over Accessorized", or when it becomes a slave to fashion over function.

Sorry Jalal, those mirrors are just not something I would attach to our XTy because it looks "RICE" to me. The Factory ones, I would maybe consider.

In the end if it makes you happy, then thats all that matters, right? :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fair enough Viper. I have the chrome mirror covers fitted at the moment, so all I'm doing is upgrading these to include signal lights  Yep, it's a matter of personal taste I guess.



ViperZ said:


> RICE is a term used to describe the Japanese (originally), or any other car that is "Over Accessorized", or when it becomes a slave to fashion over function.
> 
> Sorry Jalal, those mirrors are just not something I would attach to our XTy because it looks "RICE" to me. The Factory ones, I would maybe consider.
> 
> In the end if it makes you happy, then thats all that matters, right? :cheers:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Fair enough Viper. I have the chrome mirror covers fitted at the moment, so all I'm doing is upgrading these to include signal lights  Yep, it's a matter of personal taste I guess.


If it were not for individual opinons, the world would be a very boring place  Rock On!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well said Viper :thumbup: 



ViperZ said:


> If it were not for individual opinons, the world would be a very boring place  Rock On!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*North America - Molded Dash Trim*

Nissan X-Trail Xtrail 2005 molded dash trim kit 21pcs

http://www.woodcorp.com/index.asp


Their a Canadian Company!!! in Mississauga!


I saw this on ebay .. they do not have stock yet... since no one has ordered any and he will be sending me pictures once he can get them for an X-Trail... but they are taking orders....


Stephen


P.S. Am I going to get it.... I am thinking... I would like to see it first.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Nissan X-Trail Xtrail 2005 molded dash trim kit 21pcs
> 
> http://www.woodcorp.com/index.asp
> 
> ...


I would be interested in this as well. What is the cost ? Do you know ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Waiting to hear*

HI,

I am waiting to hear from them... sent email and called. I will let you know as soon as I hear from them.

Stephen






mfreedman said:


> I would be interested in this as well. What is the cost ? Do you know ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Stephen,

I saw this on eBay as well, just poped-up last night when I was doing my daily search.

The "Buy it now" price is $259US (excluding shipping) but the bad thing is they didn't make any kits for Series I models and only have for 2004 and 2005 xtrails.

Maybe it's time I upgraded my Exy 



SCHESBH said:


> Nissan X-Trail Xtrail 2005 molded dash trim kit 21pcs
> 
> http://www.woodcorp.com/index.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, your XTy is a series 1?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Jalal, your XTy is a series 1?


Yep, it's a late 2002 model (I bought it in January 2003) just before Series II came-out later that year.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahh, it looks newer than that!  

It's so obvious when I re-read your profile


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks, yeah well, I was sort of adding and replacing bits and pieces from the newer 2003 exy's to mine, so when I take it to the dealership for servicing, they ask me the same question (although it's clearly showing on their records what year it is). They always ask me where did get this stuff from 

The salesman who sold me the car back in 2003 always says "Jalal, whenever I see your car in our dealership, it looks newer every year  " LOL




ViperZ said:


> Ahh, it looks newer than that!
> 
> It's so obvious when I re-read your profile


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> I am waiting to hear from them... sent email and called. I will let you know as soon as I hear from them.
> 
> Stephen


Apparently no resellers in Canada. All on line purchases form USA at $ 259+ USD. I'd like to see one first as well. I asked them to send some photos.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Apparently no resellers in Canada. All on line purchases form USA at $ 259+ USD. I'd like to see one first as well. I asked them to send some photos.


I made a few phone calls. One led to another and below I have pasted the reply from a reseller who will offer the dashboard kits to us at what he calls 'Dealer' prices. Frankly I'm not too sure about this since I saw from his US resellers that we can buy them on line at a lower price (or pretty close) but that I suppose is a starting point for negotiation. I for one am intertested in this. If anyone else wants to get on board maybe we can make a better deal as a 'group purchase'. I also have a photo that he sent me with an install on an Xty but sorry, I've no idea how to post it here.....


_----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Phil Colbourne" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 06, 2005 12:23 PM
Subject: FW: pic of X-trail



hi Mitch, Here is a picture of the Xtrail, I also talk to sales mgr for pricing. If we can get the name of x trail club with some info on it we will be albe to give you our dealer pricing, which is $365, our regular retail price is $535.If you have any more question feel free to email me or phone.
Thanks Phil_


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> I also have a photo that he sent me with an install on an Xty but sorry, I've no idea how to post it here.....


Here's a how to -->cLICk hERe<-- 

I've used photobucket for a year without any problems.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Pricing*

Mitch... count me in but..... with exchange the pricing via U.S. is $316.40 Canadian at todays exchange rate (www.xe.com) . Which one are you interested in? Also please send me the photo to my address which you have.

Stephen





mfreedman said:


> I made a few phone calls. One led to another and below I have pasted the reply from a reseller who will offer the dashboard kits to us at what he calls 'Dealer' prices. Frankly I'm not too sure about this since I saw from his US resellers that we can buy them on line at a lower price (or pretty close) but that I suppose is a starting point for negotiation. I for one am intertested in this. If anyone else wants to get on board maybe we can make a better deal as a 'group purchase'. I also have a photo that he sent me with an install on an Xty but sorry, I've no idea how to post it here.....
> 
> 
> _----- Original Message -----
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Dash Kit*

Hi Guys,

Can someone please post a pic of the xtrail with this dash kit when you get hold of it.

Although it wont fit my xtrail, I'm still curious to see how it looks in Series II.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please post a pic of the xtrail with this dash kit when you get hold of it.
> 
> Although it wont fit my xtrail, I'm still curious to see how it looks in Series II.


After contacting the manufacturer he sent me the following email. Please review :

*
-----Original Message-----
From: Martin Skobla [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, April 06, 2005 6:04 PM
To: Mitch
Subject: RE: Xtrail 2005


Hello Mitch,

If you and your other group members order 20 or more X-trail kits you will receive a 50% discount off the MSRP price.

The MSRP price is $449US or $535CAD.

Best regards,
Martin  *


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good work guys, how many peices are there to the kit? 

I certainly would like to see an example of the Stainless Billet or Black Cherry wood


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Web Site*

I want to see a sample as well....but if you go to their web site you can download the pdf of the application sheet.. it shows all the pieces.

Stephen






ViperZ said:


> Good work guys, how many peices are there to the kit?
> 
> I certainly would like to see an example of the Stainless Billet or Black Cherry wood


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*HeadLight Guards*

I just received my pair of Nissan Headlight Guards Part # HG552 original OEM from England. They are massive and thick providing great protection on the road.. it's not a film but thick automotive acrylic.


When I opened the box it said that the company that makes them for Nissan is http://www.airplex.co.nz and that they are made in New Zealand.


I have sent them an eMail to see if they have any North American Distributers or a supplier that is willing to sell to North America.

I purchased them through an eBay England UK Automotive supplier willing to sell them to me. Shipping was expensive but these are high quality pieces.

Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I want to see a sample as well....but if you go to their web site you can download the pdf of the application sheet.. it shows all the pieces.


Thanks, I missed that memo  21 pieces, that is a great price for 21 pieces. Still I would like to see actual photos of the install to make sure it's not fromage....


Stephen, please post pictures of the headlight protectors on your X-Trail 

I use the skin type LaminX on my glass covers. They are really nice as you can't tell they are there with out looking VERY close. They clarity is amasing, and they have really stood up over the years protecting the glass. They don't even get pitted



They are on the photo above, yet you would be hard pressed to see they are there. Look close on the upper right edge and you may see where I cut around the one dimple


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up*

It is a great price but I cannot choose either... I would like to see samples.. I will post pictures.. these are an easy install..

I would have put a lamination - skin as well but my last car.. well one large rock smashed it...at least with this.. it will not.. it is thick.

Stephen




ViperZ said:


> Thanks, I missed that memo  21 pieces, that is a great price for 21 pieces. Still I would like to see actual photos of the install to make sure it's not fromage....
> 
> 
> Stephen, please post pictures of the headlight protectors on your X-Trail
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I would have put a lamination - skin as well but my last car.. well one large rock smashed it...at least with this.. it will not.. it is thick.
> 
> Stephen


I suppose we all choose what is the best risk. I prefer the cleaner look of the skin, and it has really protected my glass covers. However my glass covers can be replaced with out replacing the whole bucket as well. I have not had a problem so far, and Saskatchewan also throws down a lot of gravel in the winter :thumbdwn: I also have the skins on the lower fog lights, however they are from a different supplier. They have stood up for 10 years, the Fog lights are the most vulnerable, as most are broken with out any protection

The X-Trails covers are already plastic, so they should not break, they may just get pitted over time, which can be cleaned with a plastic polish.

Do post pictures of the covers though, I would like to see them on.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Headlight Protectors*

Hi Stephen,

The nissan headlight protectors are available here in Australia through the dealer and they cost $55AUS a pair, however personally I would prefer the stick-on film which is quite thick in itself, besides the plastic healight protectors seem to crack even without any rock intervention (happened to a couple of xtrailers here (but was replaced by the dealer) in addition to that they also collect dust and dirt that will go between the headlight itself and the protector.

I think our headlights are the safest ones on the market and being made of plastic the chances of them breaking are very remote, so a stick-on film will do the job just fine.

Here is a pic of the headlight protector and the cracks that seem to appear out of no-where.

http://img150.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img150&image=untitled0nl.png

I agree however that the advantage in having the plastic headlight protector is that it covers the headlight itself AND the signal light. It would be very hard to protect the curved signal light with the stick-on film.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the input.... I will give it a shot... it's the same problem re dirt and dust as a hodd protector.. but when I clean my car... everything gets clean... as for the cracks... I will let everyone know....if I don't try it.. and until a film is available ...to cover all of the lens as you mentioned... this is my only option.



Stay tuned.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> The nissan headlight protectors are available here in Australia through the dealer and they cost $55AUS a pair, however personally I would prefer the stick-on film which is quite thick in itself, besides the plastic healight protectors seem to crack even without any rock intervention (happened to a couple of xtrailers here (but was replaced by the dealer) in addition to that they also collect dust and dirt that will go between the headlight itself and the protector.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I agree however that the advantage in having the plastic headlight protector is that it covers the headlight itself AND the signal light. It would be very hard to protect the curved signal light with the stick-on film.


I think the signal light being made of plastic should not break either and should be relitively inexpensive to replace.

Here's a question for you Jalal. How are the Aussie lighting system configured compared to the Canadian versions? I see you have an amber bulb in the corner marker, and you call it the signal light (which is typical). I was surprized in the CDN Xty that the corner marker is just that, a corner marker that does not flash, rather the actual signal light is the inboard light that is Amber.










I notice non Canuck ones are blue there, Are our lights configured the same? If nbot what is the blue lamp (which is my amber signal) used for?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Aussie Headlight config*

OK Viper,

If you look at the pic I posted in the previous post of the cracked headlight cover, you will notice that our corner lights are used as turning/signal lights and they have amber bulbs in them.

The blue lens inside the headlight itself is used as a marker light, so my 1st turn of the light switch at the steering stalk will switch on these blue-lens lights on, the 2nd turn will switch on the low beam of the headlight, finally pushing the stalk forward will switch on the high beam (and my Hella's if I have the switch turned on) 

I'm not sure why they decided to have a different light configuration in Canada, but it depends on the road regulations I guess.

On the subject of the price of the headlights and corner lights, They're VERY expensive here in Australia, the headlight costs about $500AUS pp and the corner/signal light is $150AUS pp

*Stephen* I agree with you that having headlight protection is much better than having none. The stick-on film is available here, but I have to cut it to size myself and if I calculate the cost of it (because I'll need more than one sheet) it'll be more expensive than the plastic covers, so I'm still deciding what to choose. Aah and the Australian hood/bonnet protector is well ventilated as Viper can confirm, so nothing can get stuck behind it and even if it did, as soon as you pick-up speed the dirt and anything else will just be forced out from behind it. I had problems with my previous bonnet protectors in other cars, as they were stuck too close to the hood/bonnet, but this one is great.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Bonnet*

I have the smoked one and you are correct re dirt but it still needs to be cleaned on both sides.. dirt is dirt. LOL

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> OK Viper,
> 
> If you look at the pic I posted in the previous post of the cracked headlight cover, you will notice that our corner lights are used as turning/signal lights and they have amber bulbs in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Jalal, thats what I suspected... I wish our lights were configured like yours. I was even thinking I may look into swaping out the wiring/bulb holders so the corner lamps are the signal lights and the inbard (blue on yours) are the maker running lights. Daytime running Lights are a requiremnt for all new cars in Canad, so our main headlights run at a reduced voltage when ever the car is started and the parking brake is released. I think it actually illuminates the High Beam lamp filement for the DTRs.

That is pretty expensive for the light assemblies. I was wanting an Australian pair of light buckets for the cool blue running light area, however I think the cut off reflector pattern would be reversed seeing as you drive on the opposite side.

Stephen, *sigh* , and I had to get a clear defelctor


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Viper you don't have to stock your headlamps from an aussie X-Trail. Manuel's and my X-Trail both have the blue inner beam light housing with seperate turn signals. Shipping should be cheaper from Mexico where Manuel is located.


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi 

I,m new on the site having just bought my X-trail a few weeks ago. In Northern Ireland, the outer lens is the turn signal also with the blue lens being what we call the "side lights"


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Color*

Hi Mitch,


What color are you looking at for yours?





mfreedman said:


> After contacting the manufacturer he sent me the following email. Please review :
> 
> *
> -----Original Message-----
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Viper you don't have to stock your headlamps from an aussie X-Trail. Manuel's and my X-Trail both have the blue inner beam light housing with seperate turn signals. Shipping should be cheaper from Mexico where Manuel is located.


Very Good Point Terranismo!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

xtratime said:


> Hi
> 
> I,m new on the site having just bought my X-trail a few weeks ago. In Northern Ireland, the outer lens is the turn signal also with the blue lens being what we call the "side lights"


Must be a Canadian thing  I definitely like the Out board turn signals.

So for all the Non Canadian versions, What happens to that inboard "running light" when the head lights are turned on? Do the inboard lights switch off, or does it remain illuminated? 

I ask for if they stay illuminated, a person in Canada would probably get flashed a lot from oncoming traffic, thinking your Highbeams are on.

I suppose if I just swapped the bulb holder placements, mine inboards would just stay on. As it is now the coners stay illuminated.


----------



## jean_loyer (Feb 21, 2005)

*Issue with my Trip A / Trip b counter*

Hi everyone, after waiting 5 weeks, I got my X-Trail. Am very happy!
I realize this week, every time I start the car, my counter for Trip "a" and "b" are reset to 0.0 km every time I start the truck. Anyone else is experiencing this issue?

Regard
jS


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

In the Eurpean Version, the inboard light with the blue lens stays on when the headlamps are turned on. It is not an issue for oncoming drivers since the bulb is fairly low power, 5W, I think


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

xtratime said:


> In the Eurpean Version, the inboard light with the blue lens stays on when the headlamps are turned on. It is not an issue for oncoming drivers since the bulb is fairly low power, 5W, I think


Yes, that is correct and you can also choose to have just the inboard lights on, without the headlamps, or what I like the most is switching the inboards and the front fog lights only (can't do it all the time though, due to road regulations about fog lights use)


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, that is correct and you can also choose to have just the inboard lights on, without the headlamps, or what I like the most is switching the inboards and the front fog lights only (can't do it all the time though, due to road regulations about fog lights use)


Same thing on mine, though it seems the wattage on my inboard lamps are higher than the aussie and euro versions. I can even drive at night with only the inboard lamps and fog lamps turned on.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Same thing on mine, though it seems the wattage on my inboard lamps are higher than the aussie and euro versions. I can even drive at night with only the inboard lamps and fog lamps turned on.


Hi Terranismo, just checked my owners manual and it says 5watt for the inboard lights, am pretty sure it's standard across all xtrails. I can drive with mine on (with the fogs) at night as well.


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

It has something to do with a loose or missing fuse (look in the arm rest bin for the fuse).

Bring it back to the dealer and have them fix it.

Congrats on the xtrail!



jean_loyer said:


> Hi everyone, after waiting 5 weeks, I got my X-Trail. Am very happy!
> I realize this week, every time I start the car, my counter for Trip "a" and "b" are reset to 0.0 km every time I start the truck. Anyone else is experiencing this issue?
> 
> Regard
> jS


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Fuse numbers 28 and 11 that you need to check on the fuse board, these are the one the supply power to the cluster.



16el said:


> It has something to do with a loose or missing fuse (look in the arm rest bin for the fuse).
> 
> Bring it back to the dealer and have them fix it.
> 
> Congrats on the xtrail!


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. Thinking about it a bit more, a smiple swap of the bulb posistions (even if they wer the same) would not really work well. The inside signal marker on the Canadian version is only a singl element, thus only illuminated while flashing. I would have to revire for a dual element bulb.... 

Bit more work.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New MAXDAX Accessory*

Hi Guys,

Guess what MAXDAX have added to their xtrail accessories line-up after many demands for it?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*WOW*

Hey guys.... I am sorry that I have been absent.... getting married in 11 days... a lot of planning.... no time for board..but when I got this message I was very happy! I just sent an email off to them... when I have pricing i will let you know... 

This will be my wedding gift!!! LOL (She will kill me)


Stephen






aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Guess what MAXDAX have added to their xtrail accessories line-up after many demands for it?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Congratualtions Stephen on both your coming wedding and your coming wedding gift  LOL

Best of luck mate, now that you gonna have a "Boss" you gonna need it


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Stephen... Congrats for the wedding,

We were missing you but, Wedding is a mayor event, so being out of boars is really normal.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

I will be back regularly in a couple of weeks....

On to the other news.. my wedding gift... hehehe

I just ordered it from MaxDax and here is the eMail I received...

"Hi Stephen,

Good to hear from you again. The mirror covers with indicators are 
SGD135 / Canadian $103 per pair. Shipping to Canada is Canadian $45.

The gray part you referred to is the LED light module. The entire module 
can be taken out after you remove 3 screws. (For Painting to match).

The indicators are meant to be connected to your signal lamps. Each set 
comes with the extension wire, fuse, and tapping clips.

Thank you.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee
Maxdax (www.maxdax.com)"

I love dealing with Leng and MaxDax... this is what an aftermarket supplier should be like.. the service is excellent and outstanding, need I say more since many of you purchased from them as well.

I had checked with my dealer and they will paint them for me to match for about $100.00 ... so I am glad to get them finally.. and I like them better than Nissan model.

As soon as I get them and after the wedding I will let you know and yes pictures... but I have to get them painted..

Stephen


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats STephen ! Way to go brother !
When you say pics, you mean Xtrail pics or wedding pics...lol


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Stephen, Congrats and best of luck with the wedding.

Very interested in seeing how they look painted, they may not look too bad


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Hey Stephen, Congrats and best of luck with the wedding.
> 
> Very interested in seeing how they look painted, they may not look too bad


Viper,

Both Stephen and I approached Maxdax for a confirmation about the mirror covers and it turns out that the covers are chrome in full and do not require any painting.

This is excellent and would match the chrome set that I and Stephen already have on our Exy's.

No hooking the LED's up to the existing signals is gonna be a challenge which am sure we gonna talk about very soon, once we get the covers 

I know you're not a big fan of the "bling" factor, but these LEDs certainly look cool


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Wedding and lights*

Thanks for the congrats.... 9 days to go...

As for the lights... if their like other maxdax products, placing them on will not be a problem... where I am concerned is the wiring... since this is a cover do I have to drill a hole...I am not sure as of yet. I am going to look at the ESM to see how these are put together...

Stephen






aussietrail said:


> Viper,
> 
> Both Stephen and I approached Maxdax for a confirmation about the mirror covers and it turns out that the covers are chrome in full and do not require any painting.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Thanks for the congrats.... 9 days to go...
> 
> As for the lights... if their like other maxdax products, placing them on will not be a problem... where I am concerned is the wiring... since this is a cover do I have to drill a hole...I am not sure as of yet. I am going to look at the ESM to see how these are put together...
> 
> Stephen


Stephen,

Yes, a tiny hole would need to be drilled through the existing black plastic triangles holding the original mirror for the wires to pass through, after that it is a puzzle on how to get the wires across to the fender signal light.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Viper,
> 
> Both Stephen and I approached Maxdax for a confirmation about the mirror covers and it turns out that the covers are chrome in full and do not require any painting.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I thought Stephen was going to paint his... 

Let me restate the "Bling Factor"  It's not that I'm not a big fan for I can appreciate it. While I like it, and appreciate it, it's not my style, thats all. :cheers: 

What is with that gray trim around the mirror? I read Leng's response to Stephen, but I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Ahh, I thought Stephen was going to paint his...
> 
> Let me restate the "Bling Factor"  It's not that I'm not a big fan for I can appreciate it. While I like it, and appreciate it, it's not my style, thats all. :cheers:


I was just kidding with you Viper, I know what you meant, just teasing you LOL 



> What is with that gray trim around the mirror? I read Leng's response to Stephen, but I'm not sure I understand.


There is no grey trim around the mirror, this is just a reflection of the table or the room that has created this confusing grey reflection. The mirror is fully chrome. Leng (maxdax) is going to update the photo on the web site.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

*Accessories*

I'm a newbie to posting here, but not new to browsing these threads.

Just picked up my Sunlit Sand Xtrail SE AWD with A/T on Friday. Put on a bug deflector, door sill protectors and a rear bumper scuff plate. I am very pleased with the purchase. Thanks to all who post on these threads for the info.

A few notes on accessories. Oakville Nissan had an XE decked out with the door sill protectors, rear scuff plate, different rims and the carbon fibre dash kit from Woodcorp. The dash looked and fitted nice, but I would have to question the price for this accessory. I personally prefer the stock dash. I would have considered buying this vehicle, but you need to have that big honkin' sunroof for the full Xty experience!

I am going to order some stainless steel screens from Cloud Rider, based on what I have seen here. I am also going to tint the back windows and the front side windows. I could never understand why Nissan doesn't tint the back window on the Xty.

Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> I was just kidding with you Viper, I know what you meant, just teasing you LOL
> 
> There is no grey trim around the mirror, this is just a reflection of the table or the room that has created this confusing grey reflection. The mirror is fully chrome. Leng (maxdax) is going to update the photo on the web site.


Jalal, I know  I just don't want you thinking that I'ma diss'n "Bling"  I totally dig it  



Good to Hear X-TrailRookie, Welcome :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Super Bling Mirrors with LED's are ON!!*

Hi Guys,

Well, this Sunday's project was somewhat exciting and after much deleberation about having this mod done by an auto electrician or myself, I've decided to give it a go and was very happy with the result.

You may have seen my earlier post about the availability of the new style side mirrors (check the accessories thread), well I've ordered these and they came-in last week.

They're a plastic cover which go on top of your existing mirrors and are stuck on with double-sided tape, there is also wiring that runs from it, so it can be hooked-up to the fender signals (more on that later)

Here are the mirror covers:





The installation and wiring of these covers included taking the door trim off, taking the mirrors off and taking the platic guard (under the fender) off as well as the grey mud-guard.











A small hole was required in the existing mirror base to run the wires through, then under the door trim and out to the fender to join the side signals (where the wiring was spliced)





Here is the end result:





The 1st mirror cover took me about 2 hours to fit and wire-up, but it was much quicker on the other side


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Very nice Jalal!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Looks like it was well worth the time and money you spent on it. 

Just one question... I'm looking at this image..



Does a black wire really come out from underneath? Is it still there after everything's done? I know it's not seen on looking at eye level and on a cursory look. Just curious...

I still say all in all, a nice addition to your X!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Tim,

Thanks, yes, am very happy with it and I guess now it's Stephen's turn and he will be able to avoid some of the mistakes which I've done. 

In regards to the wire, there is no other way to run it, but to drill a small hole in the existing mirror base, but I looked at this wire when I finished the job and done it a bit neater, where I just masked it with one layer of black tape, so it's not hanging and less visible.

Will post a follow-up pic tomorrow.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Signal Mirrors*

Why did you not take apart the mirrors and drill a hole inside and pass the wires through? It would have taken longer but your install would have been cleaner?

Mine still have not shown up


Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Why did you not take apart the mirrors and drill a hole inside and pass the wires through? It would have taken longer but your install would have been cleaner?
> 
> Mine still have not shown up
> 
> ...


Hey Stephen,

I'll let you try this solution and let me know if you have any success. It'll take me minutes to rectify the error (if any) LOL 

I didn't want to take the mirror apart, as I didn't want to touch the moving mechanism.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

You should definitely drill a hole in the "triangle ear" area to hide that wire. It's quite unsightly and very unfactory-look....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jtanoyo1 said:


> You should definitely drill a hole in the "triangle ear" area to hide that wire. It's quite unsightly and very unfactory-look....


The hole I drilled is in the triangle ear already, I didn't want to have the wire located behind the moving part of the mirror, as it will interfere with the mirror when moved backwards or forwards.

I will see if I can dismantle the mirror to fix this problem, but that is going to be a project of it's own, am happy with the look of the mirrors and barely paying attention to the wire


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

i wonder if they sell an 30 caliber machine gun mounting @ the roof of an x-trail :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Izombie said:


> i wonder if they sell an 30 caliber machine gun mounting @ the roof of an x-trail :crazy: :crazy:


Our Exy is a peace loving machine, so we wont need any guns, thanks LOL 

Maybe you should look for a fire hose attachement, which is less dangerous LOL


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Sure would like to have the safari roof rack available in Canada - it's so cool looking, and with open rails rather than fixed-point mounting for cross bars is more flexible - especially for those using after-market racks like Thule, Yakima, etc.

...jww


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok Guys,

I made that ugly looking wire less visible, still not perfect but much better than before.

Will probably need to do it the hard way and dismantle the side mirrors to go through the wiring, but I'll let Stephen do that 1st LOL 

Before



After


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Custom Licence Plate*

Hi Guys.. I found a place in the U.S. that is making me a custom Euro Licence plate with Frame for my X-Trail (Front).... does anyone know the Font that is used in the X-Trail Logo?.... I am trying to locate it... it might be a custom made logo.

Stephen


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Jalal... definitely MUCH better. Nice work. Will wait to see what Stephen does.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Update*

If it ever stops raining here... I am taking off a couple of days to do the mods....


On another note... i just received an email from our Friend Leng at MAXDAX! He will be adding shortly another X-Trail BLING BLING!!! hehehe. He will have Lighted X-Trail Logo sills available. Yes you will be able to open your X-trail doors and see on the steps the X-Trail Logo lighted up!!! 

Please let Leng know if you are interested in this...I preordered mine... I love gadgets!!!


Stephen

P.S. No price at the current time but I am sure that it is the same as the others.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Installed new Motorage Rear Spoiler today. Pics in Tjc's spoiler thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97086

I'm going to Maxdax' website now!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Looks great!!!*

Send Leng an eMail using the contact button or [email protected] ... tell him you spoke to me ... I just received his email about them this morning... I have been bugging him about the lighted sills for a while!!! LOL


Stephen






thetimster said:


> Installed new Motorage Rear Spoiler today. Pics in Tjc's spoiler thread:
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=97086
> 
> I'm going to Maxdax' website now!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Send Leng an eMail using the contact button or [email protected]


It's on its way!!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Lighted Sill Follow up*

From Leng,

"The sills are in production now. Will be available 
around end June. I will try to get some photos. Pricing should be 
available soon"


Stephen


----------



## tanka (May 17, 2004)

I think this the one maxdax going to carry
looks cool!
http://clie.ws/bbs/index.php?showtopic=32995&st=10


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Now that is COOL!!!*

I just sent Leng the images... let's see what he tells us!!

These look great!!

Stephen




tanka said:


> I think this the one maxdax going to carry
> looks cool!
> http://clie.ws/bbs/index.php?showtopic=32995&st=10


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

The sills in those photos look plastic and I sure do hope that MAXDAX are manufacturing the stainless steel ones, which are more durable.

They currenty offer something very similar in stainless steel for the Land Cruiser which can be seen HERE


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

I sent an eMail to Leng.. I am sure his will be metal as are all his other sills... I do not want plastic especially if they are stepped on!

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> The sills in those photos look plastic and I sure do hope that MAXDAX are manufacturing the stainless steel ones, which are more durable.
> 
> They currenty offer something very similar in stainless steel for the Land Cruiser which can be seen HERE


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Wiring Job*

Stephen,

When you get a response from Leng could you drop me a line...

If MaxDax's door sill are indeed stainless and with lighted logo "light blue" then I would not mind getting a set (as long as pricing is not outrageous). Perhaps we could share shipping costs.

And ... if you are looking for a handy electrician... we could spend an afternoon working/drinking a couple of cold ones.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I will bring the beer!*

Marc,


I will send him an email now.. I did him a favour as he did for me recently so I will gladly share with you... and yes I will bring the beer this time!!

Stephen





ValBoo said:


> Stephen,
> When you get a response from Leng could you drop me a line...
> 
> If MaxDax's door sill are indeed stainless and with lighted logo "light blue" then I would not mind getting a set (as long as pricing is not outrageous). Perhaps we could share shipping costs.
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Wiring the Sills*

Hi Guys,

Wiring the sills should we get them will be very easy, as I have already played-around with the door switch when I disconnected my key-in annoying chime, so the wiring from the sills will be connected there as well and the wire itself will be hidden under the existing plastic trim near the door.

I'm looking forward to this mod, but I'll have spare genuine nissan sills to get rid-off after that  which wont be a problem (considering Nissan's price here)

Have a beer for me guys when you do it LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*MAXDAX Door Sill Preview*

Hi Guys,

Just got an email from Leng at maxdax with this photo of the front door sill.

Leng has confirmed that it's going to be in stainless steel with a rubber trim around it.

From the photo it also looks that it will cover the plastic door trim, which is excellent and will provide more protection than the standard nissan trims.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Is that Red LED I see, rather than the blue in the prototype?

Anyone confirm whether Red LED is available?

Having a red Xty, I'd love to see red, or else a choice of colours :hal:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Prices (Cdn) & shipping from Maxdax*

Here are some prices which I received from Leng @ Maxdax, for anyone who may be interested:

Roof spoiler Unpainted $188 - painted $240 (you supply the paint code from your vehicle).

Side mirror covers, with indicator lights $101 - Shipping $45

Door sill garnish $60 - suspect that shipping is also $45.

Window vent visors $49 - shipping $45

Tail lamp trim $90 - again suspect that shipping would be $45.

Several other points of interest re this supplier:

Leng indicated that any quoted price (e.g. Cdn dollars) would be valid for a 10 day period.

They are not on Ebay but do take Paypal.

On some individual items, shipping almost matches the price of the item. Ergo they recommend multiple purchases to reduce shipping costs - 2 "lightweight" items might only cost what appears to be the basic rate of $45.

As Stephen mentioned, Leng is good to deal with and quick to respond to e-mails.

Perhaps if other members have prices on some of their other products they could be posed thereby cutting down on the e-mail traffic.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

do they have a website??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> do they have a website??


Sure mate, HERE it is


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm definetly interested in the door sills, either the garnish or the full sills, depending on the price.

Wonder if we could save on the shipping with a Canadian group rate??


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

id be down for some sill also


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*X-Trail Sill LED Color*

Hi Everyone, here is the eMail I just received from Leng!

"Hi Stephen,

The light is red in colour.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee
Maxdax"

no pricing yet...


Stephen


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Am waiting with baited breath for pricing...... :fluffpol:


----------



## stonie (Jun 16, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> Here are some prices which I received from Leng @ Maxdax, for anyone who may be interested:
> 
> Roof spoiler Unpainted $188 - painted $240 (you supply the paint code from your vehicle).
> 
> ...


Hi just got an email from Leng Yee from MAXDAX quoting S$ 135 for the Mirroes with signal lamps including delivery within SIngapore.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Got this from Leng today about the sills...

=============
Hi Tim,

The LED sills will be SGD145 per set. The first batch will be for beige/tan interior.

Thank you.

Warmest Regards,
Leng Yee
Maxdax LLP (www.maxdax.com)
=============

Hmmm.. that sets me back a bit... I have black/gray interior. Oh well... will just have to wait I guess.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*sigh*

Hi.... I got the same eMail.... oh well we have to wait.....the price at todays rate for us Canucks is about C$110.00 plus shipping. I am ordering two sets, one for me the other for Valboo (Marc) if anyone else from Montreal is interested let me and Leng know and we can save the cost for shipping....but get dinged by Canada customs! LOL.


Also from Leng... "The factory just informed me that the first production run will be beige/tan colour for the plastic trims. Also, the LED colour for the 
sills - it will be orange rather than red, sorry for the wrong info earlier."



Stephen





thetimster said:


> Got this from Leng today about the sills...
> 
> =============
> Hi Tim,
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stephen,

If I go by the photo sample Leng sent us earlier of this door sill, it looks to me like it's stainless steel, even the upper part, so am not sure why he's saying that the coming batch is for the beige/tan colour for the plastic trims?

This sounds to me like a completely different design.

Why would I need plastic to cover my existing plastic? 

Also, orange LED's is very un-popular choice of colours.

Sorry, but am disappointed


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I agree*

Why don't you email him and let us know... I have bothered him to many times, LOL...


I would also like complete Stainless Steel and would prefer red over orange but would like Blue!!! Let him know.

Stephen






aussietrail said:


> Stephen,
> 
> If I go by the photo sample Leng sent us earlier of this door sill, it looks to me like it's stainless steel, even the upper part, so am not sure why he's saying that the coming batch is for the beige/tan colour for the plastic trims?
> 
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I agree with Stainless being preferred,
(I wouldn't want anything else).

Mind you Orange led is fine with me, I guess it was chosen to match the dash illumination which is also orange.





SCHESBH said:


> Why don't you email him and let us know... I have bothered him to many times, LOL...
> 
> 
> I would also like complete Stainless Steel and would prefer red over orange but would like Blue!!! Let him know.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Agree*

Marc,

I agree with you re the orange. .and I will take anything.. well almost... as for the stainless part ..if you look at the others that Leng sells they are in SS... mine which are ss from Nissan so either way I will take as set... as long as they are not plastic everywhere.

Stephen





ValBoo said:


> I agree with Stainless being preferred,
> (I wouldn't want anything else).
> 
> Mind you Orange led is fine with me, I guess it was chosen to match the dash illumination which is also orange.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

If they're stainless, I'm still interested- plastic or plastic with stainless stickers are not what I'm looking for

The orange is a bit of a turnoff as well- My X is red, and I'd prefer to have the LEDs match the paint.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Why don't you email him and let us know... I have bothered him to many times, LOL...
> 
> 
> I would also like complete Stainless Steel and would prefer red over orange but would like Blue!!! Let him know.
> ...


I will Stephen. No problems with that.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> I agree with Stainless being preferred,
> (I wouldn't want anything else).
> 
> Mind you Orange led is fine with me, I guess it was chosen to match the dash illumination which is also orange.


Marc, my dash illumination is no longer orange, it's bright red LOL  that's why I prefer red LEDs or any even blue would be fine.

The LED colour is not that important to me however, it's the plastic bit that am concerned about.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

My car's red... so red LED is OK. My dash lights are still orange... so orange is OK, too. BUT, I want stainless!!!... not plastic like what I have from stock now.


----------



## yappie (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Guys, I've been driving my X-trial for more than a yr and have been sourcing around for aftermarket accessories since then till i chance upon this forum recently. I have to say its really helpful so i'm gonna get my car 'accessorised'. 
I've checked with maxdax for the mirror cover with LED unfortunately the new stocks will only arrive early next month same goes to the door sills with LED. When i get it done will post a pic of it together with my new 17" rims :cheers:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That'd be great Yappie. Always looking for ways to make the X look even better! Welcome!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Door Sills *update**

Hi Guys,

I have contacted Leng (maxdax) with everybody's feedback about the proposed look of the sills and he's going to feed this back to the factory, so they can take into account.

This was his response:



> Hi Jalal,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, it is much appreciated. I will discuss with the factory further and try to confirm on the details of the sills. At this point, I am not exactly sure how the entire set will look like in final production.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Marc, my dash illumination is no longer orange, it's bright red LOL  that's why I prefer red LEDs or any even blue would be fine.
> 
> The LED colour is not that important to me however, it's the plastic bit that am concerned about.


I can't remember - I might have asked already - how did you change the leds to red ???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I can't remember - I might have asked already - how did you change the leds to red ???


I've been asked this question here before, but am not sure if it was you or someone else.

Anyway, I used red colour rubber caps (made by Hella) and covered the existing white LEDs with them.

I wanted to change the colour of the dash illumination to bright blue, but I couldn't do that because there is an orange filter inside the cluster which can not be changed, so I was limited to 2 choices of colour. Either bright orange or bright red. I have chosen red.

Dismantling the cluster box is very easy and it is held in place by 4 screws only, other than that it's all clips.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> I've been asked this question here before, but am not sure if it was you or someone else.
> 
> Anyway, I used red colour rubber caps (made by Hella) and covered the existing white LEDs with them.
> 
> ...


Can you post a photo of the dashboard illuminated ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> Can you post a photo of the dashboard illuminated ?


Photos are in my web site HERE


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Photos are in my web site HERE


I like that - thanks.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Custom Euro Licence Plate*



SCHESBH said:


> Hi Guys.. I found a place in the U.S. that is making me a custom Euro Licence plate with Frame for my X-Trail (Front).... does anyone know the Font that is used in the X-Trail Logo?.... I am trying to locate it... it might be a custom made logo.
> 
> Stephen


Hey Stephen:

That big "gap" in the front REALLY needs some "bling" !!

Can you provide the location for the U.S. source ? 

What's the "material" ? Price ??

Did you have any luck with the "font" ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Plate*

The Plate is on the way and I found the logo so the font was not an issue... they made it for me along with a Chrome Euro Frame .. I went to Reno Depot... here in Montreal and had a thin plexiglass.. not the cheap stuff the best one they had made to fit the frame... to cover it from stone chips... That cost me a whole $2.75..

As for the plate it is the X-Trail Logo in white letters and black background... I ordered it from...


http://www.europeanplates.com
* European plates and Motoring Accessories. 
* Memeber of SEMA. 
* Authrorized Dealer for OMP, MOMO,HELLA,PIAA,K&N and RECARO.

[email protected]

Speak to Tyler.... they take Paypal... credit card etc... Here is the pricing in U.S. Funds...

Frame 14.95

Plate 14.95

Logo 4.95

Shipping to Canada 7.00

"We can us the set up to do other so let people no where you got it"

As for logis.. if you looking for logos.. here is the place to get them

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com 

Look under Nissan and you will find all the vector images for you to use!!!

Enjoy...

Stephen








Canada's Far East said:


> Hey Stephen:
> 
> That big "gap" in the front REALLY needs some "bling" !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Mr. Helpful*



SCHESBH said:


> The Plate is on the way and I found the logo so the font was not an issue... they made it for me along with a Chrome Euro Frame .. I went to Reno Depot... here in Montreal and had a thin plexiglass.. not the cheap stuff the best one they had made to fit the frame... to cover it from stone chips... That cost me a whole $2.75..
> 
> As for the plate it is the X-Trail Logo in white letters and black background... I ordered it from...
> 
> ...


As usual, you're the "leader of the pack" :thumbup: 

Thanks for this - I'm sure others may want to fill the void as well.

Can we expect :showpics: 

Cheers = Roger


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Wood Grain Dash Kit*

I saw one on an X this evening. I.M.O. it looked terrific. Gives the interior of the car a whole new look. I am trying to find out where the owner got it and what dealer supplied it.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Car Alarm Upgrade*

Anyone have any comments to offer about this product :

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10402&item=4558644836&rd=1&tc=photo


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yeah dont cheap out on a cheap ebay alarm get sumthing u know and can trust

ie compustar, clifford, alpine...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Wood Grain*

Mitch,

Your back! LOL.. We discussed this earlier.. there is only one supplier who makes this and it is easy to apply i just sticks ontop of the dash pieces.

The problem is that it would be nice to actually see the product in person... not on a computer screen.

Whihc Wood grain was it?

Stephen





mfreedman said:


> I saw one on an X this evening. I.M.O. it looked terrific. Gives the interior of the car a whole new look. I am trying to find out where the owner got it and what dealer supplied it.


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

mfreedman said:


> I saw one on an X this evening. I.M.O. it looked terrific. Gives the interior of the car a whole new look. I am trying to find out where the owner got it and what dealer supplied it.



The supplier can be contacted at www.woodcorp.com. They are located in Mississauga.
Woodgrain looks nice, but its not cheap. There are also a few other options available.


Rookie


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Your back! LOL.. We discussed this earlier.. there is only one supplier who makes this and it is easy to apply i just sticks ontop of the dash pieces.
> 
> ...


It was alighter color - I don't know the name of the color specifically. It look terrific to me. I would buy a kit. I woul dhavbe like d to take a photo or two but didn't have a camera on hand....


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Brodit In Car Mounts*

Anybody know where to get BRODIT products at good prices ?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Door sill*

Hey Stephen,

Anymore news on the door sills from MaxDax?
I'm looking forward to that (and your mirror covers/blinkers)











P.S. I beg you please no more comments about "what the "Dealer" could say about my mods" .... paranoia sets in :crazy: .... and I'm having nightmare :asleep: about my next visit....

Marc.




SCHESBH said:


> Marc,
> 
> I agree with you re the orange. .and I will take anything.. well almost... as for the stainless part ..if you look at the others that Leng sells they are in SS... mine which are ss from Nissan so either way I will take as set... as long as they are not plastic everywhere.
> 
> Stephen


----------



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Hey Stephen,
> 
> Anymore news on the door sills from MaxDax?
> I'm looking forward to that (and your mirror covers/blinkers)


Here is the last message I got from Leng

Thank you for your email. I will send you more details as soon as I've them. Right now there's uncertainty regarding the plastic base that the sills are attached to. Will need to sort this out first. Also, there're pricing changes from the factory, as they quoted wrongly the first round. The new pricing will be around SGD160 per set. 

I will email you once I have all the info. 

Thank you. 

Warmest Regards, 
Leng Yee


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Same thing*

Same thing!

Just waiting to hear from Leng.

Stephen




mranu said:


> ValBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stephen,
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Update on mods...*

Ok.. well I know get pictures and I will when it is all done....

To date I now have rear seat LCD headrests installed hooked to my system and it's great!!! The kids love it and now I can have my Navigation in front and DVD in the back.. although ... playing Barney in the Car can drive one nuts!!! LOL

I also had installed my 960 Watt Kenwood amp... same place as Marc (Valboo).. I am not to happy about this location but the X-Trail has limited space for the size of the amp.

This week.. I will be doing the rest....


Stephen


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

mods acn u make this topic a sticky and clean it up abit??? :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mods... follow up*

Ok... so here is the story so far..

Lost my Cenral Air in my house over two weeks ago.. a Carrier... only 2 years old... of course... it's Vacation time in Quebec... Called " Construction Holiday" and well everyone goes on vacation... try and get a technician!!! LOL

Well Today I started the Mods... the first one being the Signal Lights... after taking it all a part via the ESM.. drilled the whole and it went well...looks great but as I started to do the wiring on the first one.. the Air Conditioner Tech came!!! well sorry but forget the mods for now... a house at 87 Degrees F is no fun!!!

While he was working at it I decided to do the other mods.. so on went the front screens .. Cloud-Rider... that was easy...

Attached my Euro X-Trail Frame and Plate....

Then went back to the Air Conditioner guy... and by the time I got back to my mods... it was raining!!!.... sigh.. and they say more rain for tomorrow... so...

Still have one Signal Mirror to wire up... one to install and wire... I still have the back Rear Light Covers from MaxDax to install... 

MaxDax has also come out with a Strut Bar (Alutec) for the X-Trail that I wrote to Leng about earlier today .. as well he is sending the Sills for Marc and myself... they weigh 4KG/set... !!! These are heavy sills.... so it's finally coming together... and yes... Pictures willl follow...

I still have to take picture of the 7" rear seat monitors I put in and the amp... last week.. but I want everything complete....This vehicle is costimg me to much!!! LOL

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Keeping us in suspense there Stephen? hehehe 

It's like watching a preview of a movie where you just can't wait for it to hit the cinemas LOL

Remember to post everything WITH pics, but remember to cool down with your working air-con first. hehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Almost done*

Well Marc came over today after I accepted his offer to solder the connection for the Signal Side Mirror covers.... They look great! By the way if anyone in Canada wants a set, I have an extra pair that Leng Sent to me... Marc is thinking about it... The wiring went extremely well. One small drill hole in each of the Nissan stock covers and that was it... brough the wire through the door and connected to the side marker signal lights.

The Mirrors are extremely easy...ok not the first time I did it.. which took me an hour.. the second time took me 7-12 minutes... very easy once you know how to take them apart and thanks the the ESM it is easy.

So one more item left is the back light chrome guards from MaxDax... then of course the sills that Leng is sending.

MaxDax now has the strut bar, the price per pc is SGD185 / C$137 for stability that both Marc and Jahal have in their X-Trails. I orderded one as well....

So I will beging to take pictures... if it stops to rain.. and well get them online!!

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Keeping us in suspense there Stephen? hehehe
> 
> It's like watching a preview of a movie where you just can't wait for it to hit the cinemas LOL
> 
> Remember to post everything WITH pics, but remember to cool down with your working air-con first. hehehe


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent stuff Stephen. Looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Stuff*

Hey Anyone else see the snow storm in Australia... maybe that's why our Aussie friend is not on... he does not have snow tires!!! LOL


Ok.. Picture update... almost complete!!! 

Sill Update... Leng is waiting for my Cross Bar to arrive to send it with the Sills for Marc (Valboo) and myself.

When the pictures get put online.. I will post the "Stupid Stephen" story that goes with it... Marc!!! STOP LAUGHING...

Ok.. sorry off topic.. found a new product for the X-Trail and I have ordered one.. I was reading the Montreal Gazoo yesterday morning and in the Auto section was the tiny article which I read and purchased the item online...

http://www.bumperbib.com/

Smart Idea.. I ordered the The BumperBib XLE SUV.. it's a great idea ... thought I would pass it on to all of you.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm still here Stephen and no, we didn't get the snow in Sydney, but it's freezing and windy like hell. The capitol Canberra did get the snow storm last night and it's 3 hours away from Sydney (Canberra, not the snow storm.hehehe)

If you have a rear bumper scuff plate it would do the job just fine, just like this bib. The scuff plate in stainless steel looks nice too


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

The BumperBib looks like a great idea!!
I have the scuff plate and it looks great. However, last week, the Xty was a little dirty. When I got inside the house after taking in the groceries, my wife asked me what happened to my pants. They were all dirty on the front from leaning against the rear bumper to retrieve the groceries.
The scuff plate does serve a purpose, but I think that the bib takes it one step further.
Stephen - let us know what you think of the product after using it for a bit.
Thanks,
Rookie


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Ok.. sorry off topic.. found a new product for the X-Trail and I have ordered one.. I was reading the Montreal Gazoo yesterday morning and in the Auto section was the tiny article which I read and purchased the item online...
> 
> http://www.bumperbib.com/
> 
> ...


Looks kinda like the bib that mechanics use when they're working on engines to avoid damaging the paint on fenders


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*BumperBib*

When I first saw the article I had to go and see the item... I laughed becase even though I have the X-Trail chrome plate.. all last winter I kept getting dirty from the bumper.. this alone will save on the winter cleaning costs!!!! 

It does look like a mechanic bib that they use when working on the engine... who knows... It's worth the gamble... I paid more for cleaning last year and a lot of cursing during winter... I am not worried about the bumper... I am but more my clothes!!!

Stephen


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> When I first saw the article I had to go and see the item... I laughed becase even though I have the X-Trail chrome plate.. all last winter I kept getting dirty from the bumper.. this alone will save on the winter cleaning costs!!!!
> 
> It does look like a mechanic bib that they use when working on the engine... who knows... It's worth the gamble... I paid more for cleaning last year and a lot of cursing during winter... I am not worried about the bumper... I am but more my clothes!!!
> 
> Stephen


I was in Canadian Tire Kirkland this afternoon and they had a "Bumper Bib" made by our friends that brought us the wornderful snow brush Oskar!
It looks exactly like the Bumper Bib and works the same way, only they are clearing them out for $9.99!
They are at the far left hand side of the store in the automotive section right after the Thule racks and stuff on the second shelf against the wall. There were about 6 or so left after I bought mine.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Gang, good to see the Modding of X-Trails is still going strong.

Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been really occupied with my many other hobbies.

Cool on the LCD monitor/Headrest system Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Viper, welcome back!

We thought you've gone missing in action. hehehe

Now tell me, what other hobbies you have that can be more important than modding the exy???

You have a LOT of catching-up to do, so happy reading 

Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hey Viper, welcome back!
> 
> We thought you've gone missing in action. hehehe
> 
> ...


Thanks Jalal, Nothing more important, just different. I have rediscovered my Bicycles again. I used to be very serious into road biking and mountain biking. So with that and home renovations, I have had my hands full.

Good to see you guys are keeping the XTy's going strong!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Canuck Tire*

I was off to day and went to the Kirkland store since i live near it.. well almost.. anyways they ahve quite a few as was mentioned, but the quality does not look the same. On another note I am in touch with the New Canadian Representative from BumperBib who is here in Quebec on the South Shore. When I speak to him again I am going to ask for pricing from him and if he will allow me to give his number out... He has stock here in Montreal!

Stephen




IanD said:


> I was in Canadian Tire Kirkland this afternoon and they had a "Bumper Bib" made by our friends that brought us the wornderful snow brush Oskar!
> It looks exactly like the Bumper Bib and works the same way, only they are clearing them out for $9.99!
> They are at the far left hand side of the store in the automotive section right after the Thule racks and stuff on the second shelf against the wall. There were about 6 or so left after I bought mine.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*BumperBib*

Well I met with the Quebec Sale Representative for BumperBib today in the South Shore of Montreal. I picked up my two BumperBibs XLE SUV from him, one for my X-Trail the other for my wifes car. It is a far superior product than the one sold at a discount from Canadian Tire. Much bigger and thicker, built extremely well. I will install mine tomorrow.

If any of you are interested he has stock on them now and he gave me permission to post his information on this site as they are not yet in distribution in Canada and he can sell direct to you. 

His website is,


http://www.maximpactinc.com/contact_us.htm

Tell him that Stephen from the NissanForums web site mentioned this to you and it will be no problem.

I am glad that I purchased it.. well worth the money... and yes it is cheaper in Canada! I have an extra one if any one in Montreal is interested...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*BumperBib*

Ok.. I just installed the BumperBib during lunch... since I have the tray in the back I installed the Velcro strip after cleaning the area with the Alcohol they provide and attached it. It looks and works great... The nice feature is that it covers the complete opening ... no more dirty pants in winter or any scratches on my plate and/or bumper. It is made very well and I would recommend it...

Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> Here is a Canadian site I found that sells stainless screens for the X-Trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*********************************************************
Wondering if any members are using these ? and if so, wadda think of them ?

Was thinking about getting a partial set for just the 2 lower bumper sections - I kinda like the "grill" section as it is.....

By email they advised that the complete set (in stainless) was Cdn $180.73 + taxes and shipping. They sell the 2 lower pieces for Cdn $134.77 + taxes and shipping. 

The product does require drilling for installation. 

Appreciate any feedback as I was thinking about ordering tomorrow....

Cheers = Roger


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Roger,

I think a few of us have this:

Viper, Schesbh (partial), and myself (the other parts that Schesbh could not use), and perhaps others...

So if you look at the pictures I recently sent you, one of them has it on.

I only have the bottom hole covered (where the rocks usually get in)
*The product is absolutely FIRST CLASS quality & fit; I was really really amazed (as compared to the cheapy "China made" stuff)  *

Btw the two lower pieces do not require drilling (only the top ones do)

Go for it, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Ca't just buy seperate pieces.*

Hey guys... ClourRider does not sell them as seperate pieces.. I tried and why Marc has the bottom piece since it would not fit mine due to the cover... YOu have to purchase the whole set and I love it...

Stephen


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

*Cloud Rider*

I have the complete set on mine. You wouldn't believe the favourable comments that I receive about how they look. Imagine that - looks nice and they are functionable (is that a word?) too.
Roger - the only drilling required is for the pilot holes for the top parts. Its a piece of cake.
Go for it!!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys :

Thanks for the quick turn-around !

Marc :- special thanks to you - it was your picture that got me started on this accessory. Wonder how they attach if not with screws/bolts ? BTW - I had the "plate" made (at a sign shop) and will pick it up this afternoon - more on this later.

Stephen :- dealing with a lady there (Janette H) who says I can buy just the bottom half - she even quoted me a price. I'll try to order this afternoon (she gave me a 1-800 #) and see what happens. She did indicate that the prices on their site are for the full set but they will now sell separately. BTW, I mentioned this site and she indicated that they have had a number of orders and are quite appreciative of "our" business.

XtrailRookie :- Thanks for the good comments and encouragement. By virtue of my "old timers" disease, your name has escaped me - sorry about that !!

Cheers to all = Roger

P.S. WILL make an effort to post pics in due course (just a beginner at that aspect).


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Stephen, I'm a bit surprized to hear that yopu could not buy separte pieces from Cloud Rider. At the time I was told that I could get individual peices.

Canada's Far east

Here is my original post and insatllation of my CR screens

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=90173&highlight=cloud+rider


You will not be dissapointed with them.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*CR SCREENS ORDERED*



ViperZ said:


> Stephen, I'm a bit surprized to hear that yopu could not buy separte pieces from Cloud Rider. At the time I was told that I could get individual peices.
> 
> Canada's Far east
> 
> ...


******************************************

Just placed an order for the lower bumper screens (2) - I chose stainless, with the hexagon shape.

No problem with ordering in individual sets - the lady did suggest that the norm is either the full kit, just the upper section or just the lower section....

The part number changes when one does not buy the full kit.

My choice was not in stock but available in about 2 weeks. Cost was as I mention in earlier post. Shipping to me on the very East Coast was only $14.48.

Apparently the lower pieces attach with "clips". 

Lots of good comments on this product. I look forward to their arrival and filling the "void" - - will post pics, in due course.

Thanks to all = Roger


----------



## Radar (Aug 26, 2005)

*BumperBib*

Thanks for the info on the Quebec rep. The Canadian distributor, Trilogy Sales Group is in Guelph, Ontario and they can ship anywhere in Canada.
They can be reached at 519-763-0169. I purchased 2 of them 5 months ago and they look brand new.

This is really an outstanding product. It prevents nicks and scratches and keeps your clothes clean when reaching into the vehicle. Very high quality if you purchase the heavy duty vinyl model BumperBib XLE with a soft felt backing.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Varia*

I just mentioned BumberBib in another post of your Radar!! LOL... anyways. at the time I purchased from ClourRider they did not sell seperate.. but I gave my bottom piece to Marc.. for all his help and friendship he has given to me with my X-Trail. I have the under Bumper guard and the grill will not fit with it installed!

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax Sills*

Well as I mentioned to Marc (Valboo) last week.. the SS Lighted Unmounted sills from Leng are on there way to us!! Finally!... He is sending us two sets to use and modify. The reason they were late is that I also wanted an Alutec Bar for my X-Trail and he was waiting to get them in before sending the sills out... so Hopefully they will arrive this week and Marc and I can do the install and let everyone know how it works out.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax Chrome Signal Side Mirror Covers L+R*

Well here are the photos finally for my Mirror Covers... I love them!

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear LCD Headrest Monitors*

Here are the images for my Rear LCD Headrest Monitors.. I love them! Even purchased covers to fit! I purchased them on eBay from a fantastic Hong Kong Seller. Received them in Two Days DHL NO DUTY!!! The covers I purchased from another eBay seller in the U.S. They installed quickly and easy and are controlled by my Kenwood 7015 Head unit. These monitors are a complete set with remote, and already built into the headrest and match perfectly to the X-Trail Black Leather.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice work Stephen, well done :thumbup: 

For the benefit of others, did you take any pics of the installation process of the mirror covers?

Seeing the final product is half the fun of learning how to fit them "professionally" like you have done  unless you're keeping that as a trade secret. hehehe


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*The grills*

The grills look awesome, I might them them too for the looks.
But what is the main purpose for having the grills ? I know its a stupid question, but I honestly don't know.


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> The grills look awesome, I might them them too for the looks.
> But what is the main purpose for having the grills ? I know its a stupid question, but I honestly don't know.


I would say mainly for asthetics (sp?) but they also help keeping out foreign debris from going thru the radiator/trasmission cooler.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Chrome Signal Mirrors Installation*

I will be honest, I was extremely nervous and did not take any pictures. I followed the ESM manual to remove the lights..it went well. The first side took me longer, the second one was much quicker. The only issue I was scared at first was drilling a hole from into the mirror case to bring the wires in. After I located the position for the first hole to be dilled I did it and passed the wires in and no problems.. Then I brought the wires through the same passage that the regular mirror wires pass, it was simple! Marc came over and attached my wires to the Side signal lights with solder and covers... whihc I thank him for.

I have an extra set from Leng if anyone is interested in a set in my area. Please let me know.





aussietrail said:


> Nice work Stephen, well done :thumbup:
> 
> For the benefit of others, did you take any pics of the installation process of the mirror covers?
> 
> Seeing the final product is half the fun of learning how to fit them "professionally" like you have done  unless you're keeping that as a trade secret. hehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*ipod and Kenwood... Sirius Canada*

Well I just finished installing my iPod to my head unit... of course I had to purchase another automatic Kenwood switch to add this so that the iPod adapter from Kenwood would work.... sigh... I have to many items attached to the head unit!!!! LOL

It took almost 3 hours... but I can now say that I can strip the dash totally without a manual!!! hehehe... The iPod wire comes out( I will have pictures soon) from under the DV4100 GPS unit and then connects to the ipod which I purchased a mount from ProClip which fits perfectly for the X-Trail now that they have it in stock.

Hooked it all up and now I have full wired control of my iPod on my head unit and it charges as well... Finally..

As for Sirius Canada, looks as if I am keeping my U.S. Subscription since the Canadian Government is pulling the plug on the CRTC decision over licensing in Canada! Pressure from Quebec Artists!!! I am not commenting on this... Again this will make grey market flurish. Sirius or XM wins either way... Canadians loose out not having Local stations or repeaters... So much money again will be lost because of this decision... need I say more.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> After I located the position for the first hole to be dilled I did it and passed the wires in and no problems..


This is exactly the sort of thing we would have loved to see. Anyway it's too late now I guess and maybe I will fiddle around with my covers and move the wire to the inside and take pics in the process


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome Stephen! I like the slip covers for that incognito look :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Mirrors*

It is easy very easy to do and will give you a cleaner look. The hole that has to be drilled is extremely small and the wires pass through with ease. Just follow the ESM's guide to take apart the mirror... if you follow it properly, you will have no problems at all.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> This is exactly the sort of thing we would have loved to see. Anyway it's too late now I guess and maybe I will fiddle around with my covers and move the wire to the inside and take pics in the process


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Covers*

Thanks for the comments... I checked all over for slip covers for my headrest and the only ones I found were Racing car ones which I did not want.. These were the only ones I found on eBay but the seller did not want to sell outside of the U.S. even though I have a U.S. address... needless to say I was a little upset.. so I called my Credit Card company (Citibank Canada) and had them change my billing address to my U.S. address. Got online placed the order, waited for the confirmation eMail that it had been processed, called back Citibank Canada, changed my address back to Canada.. and 5 days later had my Covers. They fit perfectly and hide the monitors!

Stephen





ViperZ said:


> Awesome Stephen! I like the slip covers for that incognito look :thumbup:


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Monitors look GREAT Stephen. Must say you have done a superior job on your xtrail.

I was wondering what was going on with sirius in canada. Been debating on buying a sat radio from the us or wait for the canadian version. Was thinking going for a sirius in the us a couple of months ago. Which sirius receiver did you go with? Debating between the clarion and sportster.

Greg


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Have any of you guys installed the LED door sills from maxdax.com yet ?
Leng asked me to ask you guys before ordering. 
The reason is trimming and cutting is required on the original plastic sills, i'm not a handyman so I would like some opinion to see how hard or easy it is then i'll order it.

Thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

As far as I know they are still in transit (from Singapore to Montreal) and coming over to SCHESBH place.

I guess when they get here (which should be very soon) we will be working on them together (hopefully during this coming long weekend )

Don't worry, We will make a report on the install ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Just checked*

I just checked the web and yes they are still in transit.. but they also have to go through Canada Customs... it would be great if they arrive for this weekend!!!

Stephen





ValBoo said:


> As far as I know they are still in transit (from Singapore to Montreal) and coming over to SCHESBH place.
> 
> I guess when they get here (which should be very soon) we will be working on them together (hopefully during this coming long weekend )
> 
> Don't worry, We will make a report on the install ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*More Goodies !*

These are designed for a 2" receiver. Nice......



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7996400043



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7996400038


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I just checked the web and yes they are still in transit.. but they also have to go through Canada Customs... it would be great if they arrive for this weekend!!!
> 
> Stephen



I hope Leng marked it as "gift" for you guys, so you can avoid a little duty taxes. :fluffpol:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*HyperRoof Rails*

OK.... This is interesting...many of you know that I have been interested in the HyperRoof Rails that Nissan now has ONLY on the SE version as an option with tire upgrade as well.


My friend who owns a Nissan Dealership here in Montreal called a few minutes ago to let me know that he just received the price list from Nissan. Let's say... it's not worth it! Nissan wants.. remember without installation almost $2000 for this and it has to be ordered as parts.. four to be exact, left and right lights and left and right bars.....


It is obviously cheaper when you order the X-trail but you loose the Fog Lights... so I will do what my boss suggested as he does when he wants a particular part...and please don't laugh.... I am quoting him..

"Wait until someone.. and there will be... totals their X-Trail and you can get the lights and rails cheap and the junk yard".. LOL

When the dealer receives one model in with these lights he is going to call me... so that I can see them but so far.. I am not impressed!

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Stephen, this what I found-out 2 years ago as well when they (Nissan Australia) sold a very limited number of xtrails with hyper roof rails here, they as well as Nissan Japan told me that these are spare parts item and not an accessory, hence the price.

Fitting them to a standard exy requires a very complicated process done by the factory in Japan and they don't fit an exy, which has the rear roof spoiler.

It's not worth the effort as it could bring roof leak problems if not fitted professionally by the factory.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Exactly*

You stated it perfectly... and you are correct about the spoiler as well... The dealer even said don't waste your money!

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Yes Stephen, this what I found-out 2 years ago as well when they (Nissan Australia) sold a very limited number of xtrails with hyper roof rails here, they as well as Nissan Japan told me that these are spare parts item and not an accessory, hence the price.
> 
> Fitting them to a standard exy requires a very complicated process done by the factory in Japan and they don't fit an exy, which has the rear roof spoiler.
> 
> It's not worth the effort as it could bring roof leak problems if not fitted professionally by the factory.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*They arrived!*

Well the MaxDax huge parcel arrived... of course with Customs duties.. sigh... more for the Liberal Party not to spend on HealthCare.... that's another story...

Of Course I called Marc (Valboo) and he has yet to call!! SO I have two sets of Sills and the Alutek Bar....

Hopefully we can install on Monday...


Stephen




wasabi4ever said:


> I hope Leng marked it as "gift" for you guys, so you can avoid a little duty taxes. :fluffpol:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Well the MaxDax huge parcel arrived... of course with Customs duties.. sigh... more for the Liberal Party not to spend on HealthCare.... that's another story...
> 
> Of Course I called Marc (Valboo) and he has yet to call!! SO I have two sets of Sills and the Alutek Bar....
> 
> ...



That really suck... i hate duty. How much was it may I ask ? There was one time i ordered a watch on ebay for $5 and duty was $15... and bought a starter for $100 tax was $50.
I guess he didnt mark it as "gift".
Well the good news is its here... can't wait to follow up on how it look and how it goes with the installation. :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Enough....*

Leng did not mark gift... it was $40.00 Canadian... he had marked a price value of 200... but hey it got here fast enough and they really look great! It comes with wiring as well!...

Stephen



wasabi4ever said:


> That really suck... i hate duty. How much was it may I ask ? There was one time i ordered a watch on ebay for $5 and duty was $15... and bought a starter for $100 tax was $50.
> I guess he didnt mark it as "gift".
> Well the good news is its here... can't wait to follow up on how it look and how it goes with the installation. :thumbup:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*More on MaxDax*

Now that I finally had a moment to myself to look at the delivery bill... LENg Did mark Gift with a Value of $200.. But this did not stop our Agents! Here is the breakdown... since it is $200S (Singapore Dollars) this converts to $142.92 Canadian.. Dutye was at 6% for an mount of $8.50 GST = $10.61 and PST $12.16 PLUS Canada Post fee of $8.00 for Handling Priority Courier/EMS items (A joke in my opinion) for a total payable for $39.35... Need I say more... 

Don't we love our Government! lol

Stephen




SCHESBH said:


> Leng did not mark gift... it was $40.00 Canadian... he had marked a price value of 200... but hey it got here fast enough and they really look great! It comes with wiring as well!...
> 
> Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Monday*

Ok.. finally talked to Marc.... the installs will be on Monday!!! This should be fun...

Stephen




SCHESBH said:


> Now that I finally had a moment to myself to look at the delivery bill... LENg Did mark Gift with a Value of $200.. But this did not stop our Agents! Here is the breakdown... since it is $200S (Singapore Dollars) this converts to $142.92 Canadian.. Dutye was at 6% for an mount of $8.50 GST = $10.61 and PST $12.16 PLUS Canada Post fee of $8.00 for Handling Priority Courier/EMS items (A joke in my opinion) for a total payable for $39.35... Need I say more...
> 
> Don't we love our Government! lol
> 
> Stephen


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Ok.. finally talked to Marc.... the installs will be on Monday!!! This should be fun...
> 
> Stephen


$40 not bad i guess. Comparing to the time when i got charge for that watch, I was pissed. The seller didn't mark the value on there so they just go by the Canadian market value witch was like 60-80 when i paid $5.

Good to hear, will wait for your updates.


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

Installed the Alutec strut bar yesterday, it was a breeze, thanks to Jalal's instruction. I also bought the LED door sill from Leng, but not installed yet, waiting for Stephen and MARC...for detail instruction. Let them experiment with it first hehehe  .


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

L.Lee said:


> Installed the Alutec strut bar yesterday, it was a breeze, thanks to Jalal's instruction. I also bought the LED door sill from Leng, but not installed yet, waiting for Stephen and MARC...for detail instruction. Let them experiment with it first hehehe  .


Hey Lee... would you say that the bar make a big difference in performance and was it worth it ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Alutec Bar*

Question.. I will also be installing my Bar tomorrow with Marc.. Did you lift your X-Trail up in the front off of both wheels and then install?

Stephen




L.Lee said:


> Installed the Alutec strut bar yesterday, it was a breeze, thanks to Jalal's instruction. I also bought the LED door sill from Leng, but not installed yet, waiting for Stephen and MARC...for detail instruction. Let them experiment with it first hehehe  .


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Question.. I will also be installing my Bar tomorrow with Marc.. Did you lift your X-Trail up in the front off of both wheels and then install?
> 
> Stephen


There is no need to do that. The JAOS strut bar requires that however, as it has pretensioners at the top. The Alutec doesn't have that, so you can fit it in with the car on the ground.

I have tried both ways and no difference was detected.

Have a good breakfast or lunch before you attemp to loosen the nuts on the strut. You gonna need all the force you can find to loosen the nut hidden at the back.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Hey Lee... would you say that the bar make a big difference in performance and was it worth it ?


VERY noticeable difference to exy stability at the front, especially when cornering.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*LOL*

Hey.... everytime I log on to IM you never on!!! LOL... Thanks for the Input.. I guess I should get the beer ready!!! While Marc works on the Sills which is supplied with great wiring.. I will be fixing our Sound Dampening Insulation installs... well not fixing.. but correcting it and installing more as suggested by another forum member who pointed out and made somre great suggestions to improve it even more... Then the Bar goes on last... It will be a fun day.

Stephen



aussietrail said:


> There is no need to do that. The JAOS strut bar requires that however, as it has pretensioners at the top. The Alutec doesn't have that, so you can fit it in with the car on the ground.
> 
> I have tried both ways and no difference was detected.
> 
> Have a good breakfast or lunch before you attemp to loosen the nuts on the strut. You gonna need all the force you can find to loosen the nut hidden at the back.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, blame the time difference between our countries for that 

When I'm on you're a sleep and when you're on, I am in bed 

I'm on now by the way. hehehe

Not too much beer for Marc, otherwise he might end-up fitting the sills and the strut in the wrong place. hahaha

Good luck to you guys and have fun!


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

I did not jack up the car. Jalal tested that it did not make any different so I did not bother to prove otherwise. (I am lazy actually)

Performance: It is significant to me, because I care about how the car handle. Overall you can feel the car is firmer, less bouncy when riding on wavy surface. It is now like riding with a lower profile tyres. With this, it has also improved on the steering accuracy a wee bit (I guess the right word is "Steering response"). It does not improve body roll, but the improved handling enables you to take that corner with a higher speed. The maximum comfortable speed I could handle at one particular curve was 65kph, I can now do it at 80kph - that is significant. Not that the body does not roll, but the car is now less bouncy and I can maintain the control much better.
All in all, it is much more fun now to drive than before. At SGD180.00, all x-Trailer ought to have one. If you can not tell the different in performance, the look and the feel good factor already well worth the money. Grap one today! See some of my photos here: http://rku288.smugmug.com/gallery/783398

Declaration: I am not associated with Leng or the manufacturer in any way ...  

Oh yes, before I forget, ............................................he he he...you know this is a joke!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Now that strut bar looks even sexier with the engine cover 

The next time am gonna see a pic of this sexy looking engine cover, am just gonna cut it out of the pic, enlarge it and just stick it on my engine and pretend I have one. hehehehe


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sills, Dampening, Alutek*

Ok... I will make this short as Marc will fill you in on details..it was a long day and several items to cover...

First the Dampening...

After posting my Second Skin Audio Damplifier Install pictures here in the forum, one member and I appologize for not remembering his name, informed me that I did not finish properly the insulation. His comments were wonderful and I proceeded to follow them. While Marc was working on the other items ( I did help occasionaly) I stripped my four door panels and rear hatch panel and started to place more Damplifier over the large holes that I did not cover. It went well and again I left my DNA all over the place..LOL...

Tonight after supper I had to try the X-Trail... You would not belive the difference! It is so much quieter in my X'y it's like night and day... as for the sound system... The bass is cleaner, the midrange smoother and the highs..now to sharp and have to be adjusted... I tell you it is like night and day and I am so glad that I received this help and suggestion from this member.

OK.. Next... the Sills.... well it was not an easy install for the novice.. it is a lot of work. I must say from the start that the Sills that Leng (MaxDax sells are top notch, the quality for the price compared to the Nissan thin metal Sills .. well there is no comparison. They are beautifully manufactured. They came with a great wiring set that you would install from your front overhead through the roof to the door front frame, down and to the carpet to the front door and then back.

Sounds easy... it is if it worked. It is obvious that the wiring between Canada and the rest of the world is different, it was not plug and play and after Marc basically could not figure it out it was splice and solder the wires to the Light Switch in this overhead module. (Marc will go into detail) Also the wiring from the Sills should also be re worked as each side is different and there was not enough wire to attach.... We will be forwarding this information to Leng.

BUT!!! Once connected it is beautiful during the day they look great BUT at night... WOW... they are so cool with the orange glow... I just love them. There was cutting of the plastic moulding... Marc used a Dremel but found out it was easier with a very sharp exacto knife.

It took about 4 hours to install them... and that is Marc who did most of the work...I helped where I could but I will admit there are certain things I am not good at. I had to remove all the Nissn sills which were well installed but a pain to remove due to the tape... once they were removed one can see the cheaper quality of these sills. If any of you do not have sills and would like a set, please let me know... glad to sell them to you if you want them.

Ok.. now for the Alutek bar... it us (Mostly Marc) an hour.. Marc was constantly saying how well constructed it is....he removed the wipers, then the plastic covers undid the screws, removed the spacers, installed the bar, lifted the X-Trail so that the wheels were off the ground, tightened the Alutek bolts and replaced everything and it was done...

So I am driving tonight and immediately noticed the difference. Better control and handling.. where it was a notice was on cornering... again night and day to not having one... I felt much more comfortable driving with it.

Ok.. I have typed enough.......Can't wait to hear your comments... if you need sound dampening installs... call me... if you need everything elese mechanical.. call Marc!. .LOL

Marc, I owe you again, I called and left a message... Diane and I want you to come for Dinner one night... BUT call me when your going to do your sills...I will be there and I will install the Damplifier on yours as well. I still have a lot left.


Stephen


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

Stephen, this is a very good write up  Congratulations to you on your successful installation of door sills, alutec and sound insulation :thumbup: 

Concerning the door sill installation, it looks like I have to tap the power supply from the vanity light at the door itself rather than tapping it from the roof light. My concern is removing the car door panel, how are they held together and is there a method of removing them without breaking something? I am also considering changing the speaker system. Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

L.Lee said:


> it looks like I have to tap the power supply from the vanity light at the door itself rather than tapping it from the roof light.


This is exactly how I would do it as well (if I ever decide to get them) and this also explains why the wiring supplied with the sills was short 

Stephen: Sorry mate, can't see any pics in your write-up, so my comments would be very limited in this case 

The Alutec strut bar did not require the car to be jacked-up and I know that for sure, because I tested that myself AND received a confirmation about that from the manufacturer.

I would be interested to see where and how you had to cut the sills to fit.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Congratz on the job well done.
It sound tough for the guys who work on their cars all the time, that mean it will be extremely hard next to impossible for me to do the door sills.
But i'll get it anyways.
BTW I was thinking the same thing as what Lee said.. I thought for sure thats what you would do, connect the wires to the lights or the switch from teh door. I'm thinking maybe it should be 2 wires (black/red) the black can go to the door for negative and the red just go to any live 12v wire.
But there could be a problem tho, say if you connect it to the front driver door then the lights would only come on when that door open.
Only if we have a wiring diagram it would tell you which wire is for the dome light.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> But there could be a problem tho, say if you connect it to the front driver door then the lights would only come on when that door open.


I think that would be the idea behind an illuminating door sill  To have it light up when you open the door. There is little or no point in having all of them light up when only one door is opened.

Each door has a light switch to which each of the sills can be connected separately.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Lee,

I am sure that the wiring is different between our cars BUT I would, if I were you, use the supplied wiring from Leng, it makes for a complete simple installation, no soldering or splicing. I have become an expert, like mark on the engine with removal of panels... I will admit that while the X-Trail is a safe Vehicle, we will probably be killed by the flying parts! The X-Trail is a real kit car but in a very positive way. Everything is well thought out and pops out! LOL... removing the panels from the top is easy, Pop the light module and then remove the speaker grill on each side of the dash... Pull up and towards you. Once the grills are up just pop off the panels... the car door panels are the same.. pop the little grill around the door opener handlem pop the arm rest cover, remove the four door screws for the front, three for the back, pop the cover by the lift on the bottom of the doors, pulling out, then lift the door and disconnect the wires! That's it... 

If you can get the ESM (Electronic Service Manual) you can see this for yourself.. as for the speakers.. Change them! If this is the first step in upgrading your stock System it will make a huge difference and of course Dampening material as well.

Stephen




L.Lee said:


> Stephen, this is a very good write up  Congratulations to you on your successful installation of door sills, alutec and sound insulation :thumbup:
> 
> Concerning the door sill installation, it looks like I have to tap the power supply from the vanity light at the door itself rather than tapping it from the roof light. My concern is removing the car door panel, how are they held together and is there a method of removing them without breaking something? I am also considering changing the speaker system. Thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Pics*

Marc forgot his camera and I had only my film one...BUT when we (he better call me.. LOL) do Marc's we will take pictures.... count on it.

As for the BAr, many people have opinions.. like you some said it does not make a difference onthers said it did... everyone agreed though.. LOL that it would not hurt either way! 

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> This is exactly how I would do it as well (if I ever decide to get them) and this also explains why the wiring supplied with the sills was short
> 
> Stephen: Sorry mate, can't see any pics in your write-up, so my comments would be very limited in this case
> 
> ...


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello there and excuse me butting-in.

I have just entered the world of X-Trail ownership and wanted to say hello and express my joy at finding fellow enthusiasts! I'm looking with envy at all the lovely mods you're all doing.

I want to do some work on my new car, funds allowing, to improve it. I haven't really done any modding before though. I did used to have an old classic, and got my hands dirty on that quite often, so I know one end of a spanner from the other.

My first question is about your mirror covers with the indicators. I wonder if you'd mind posting some more pictures? I'd like to see what kind of light they give and also what the fit is like when viewed from the 'mirror' side. I'm thinking of getting them and also the alutec bar.

I would also dearly love to improve the audio system in my car. I've been used to an Audi Bose system of late, and miss it. 

Anyway, thanks for having me and I look forward to exchanging info in the future!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

Stephen, 

Thanks for the tips, I will not be touching or popping anything in my x for now, until I get back from my business travel two weeks later....part of the job 

Steve (Sulphur man), welcome to the forum 

Cheers,
Lee


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> Hello there and excuse me butting-in.
> 
> My first question is about your mirror covers with the indicators. I wonder if you'd mind posting some more pictures? I'd like to see what kind of light they give and also what the fit is like when viewed from the 'mirror' side. I'm thinking of getting them and also the alutec bar.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve and welcome aboard mate.

I have posted detailed pics of the mirror covers during my installation process and they can be found in THIS page of the thread.

Also, there is a "How To" thread about the Alutec strut bar which has been made sticky for easy reference.

The fun for you just begins, so good luck with it all and give us a yell if you need any help.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

SCHESBH said:


> Ok... I will make this short as Marc will fill you in on details..it was a long day and several items to cover...


Well about the illuminated sills....

After the install on Stephen's car we had a bit of wiring problems. (the supplied harness seemed not to tap onto the right wires...)

I spent some time going through the esm wiring yesterday and I think I got it figured out  ... I will be e-mailing Leng at MaxDax with a full report so that things can be corrected.

And I think that when we get working on my car Stephen & I will take pictures & report back.

I will leave it at that for the moment...

Oh yes one more thing: As mentioned by Stephen *the quality of the illuminated sills from MaxDax is top notch!* And the supplied harness does make a much easier job (without soldering wires)





SCHESBH said:


> Marc, I owe you again, I called and left a message... Diane and I want you to come for Dinner one night... BUT call me when your going to do your sills...I will be there and I will install the Damplifier on yours as well. I still have a lot left.
> Stephen


Stephen,
Don't mention it... your are so welcome  ...blushing...
I love working on cars and it makes for a great day outdoors with buddies!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Kenwood Sale*

If any of you are in the Montreal region.... The place where I purchased my Kenwood is on special this week..

Auto Perfect-Son Inc.
1848 Boul des Laurentides
Vimont, Laval, H7M 2P6

(450) 668-5377- (514) 942-2121


Speak to Gaetan or Robert

Kenwood DDX-7017

SPÉCIAL : $1445.00

Prix reg. : $1499.99 | Qtée : 2
• Radio am/fm, lecteur DVD/MP3/WMA/CD-r/rw
• Écran ACL 6.5" tactile/motorisée
• Filtres passe haut/bas variable, contrôle sub 

This is the same unit that I have....

Stephen


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Does anybody know any other place that sell aftermarket accessories in Canada beside Cloud-rider ?
I went over this forum already and thats the only one i see that is located in Canada.

Thanks


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Only in Canada you say*



wasabi4ever said:


> Does anybody know any other place that sell aftermarket accessories in Canada beside Cloud-rider ?
> I went over this forum already and thats the only one i see that is located in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


Here's one in Mississauga - - this is for the "dash" trim....

http://www.woodcorp.com/index.asp

Not a lot in Canada as yet . . . .but perhaps later rather than sooner . . .

Cheers & good luck = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Where oh Where ?*



wasabi4ever said:


> Does anybody know any other place that sell aftermarket accessories in Canada beside Cloud-rider ?
> I went over this forum already and thats the only one i see that is located in Canada.
> 
> Thanks


Speaking of where - - anyone know where I can find more info. on this exhaust system ?





Please click on thumbnail to see photo -- I seem to be having some trouble with my pictures as well........

I had the info on my computer BUT after a re-load of the OS, I seem to have lost it..........any assistance appreciated...........

:cheers: Roger


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

*Shiney metal ass*









I have been thinking about this system, but at 500GBP it's a bit more than my disposible income can stand this close to Christmas!

Saw it here

That may not help you being in Canada, but you could contact them and ask about other suppliers...


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Sulphur man said:


> I have been thinking about this system, but at 500GBP it's a bit more than my disposible income can stand this close to Christmas!
> 
> Saw it here
> 
> That may not help you being in Canada, but you could contact them and ask about other suppliers...



WOh, thats over $1000 Cdn for that exhaust. :waving:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> WOh, thats over $1000 Cdn for that exhaust. :waving:


Thanks guys. I seemed to remember that it was in the UK - - AND the 1 grand Cdn. may not even cover the shipping :crazy: 

I'll bookmark it for a later visit - research other sites for a better price - and then probably put it on the "wish list" until I win the lottery :thumbup: 

:cheers:


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

congrats stephen!! welcome to the club.
now all the stuff you wanna buy needs to get approve by the commander in chief (wife)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Exhaust*

You can have something made here in a *good shop*,
but it will be custom; (apart from the individual components which you can buy separately). So it would be a little more involved.

here is the link to the exhaust job I had done on mine:
click here 




Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks guys. I seemed to remember that it was in the UK - - AND the 1 grand Cdn. may not even cover the shipping :crazy:
> 
> I'll bookmark it for a later visit - research other sites for a better price - and then probably put it on the "wish list" until I win the lottery :thumbup:
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

*Stick on visors*

I just recieved my Vent Visors from MaxDax this afternoon. Now before I go and screw things up, what is the proper placement of the front units? Dry fitting the front visor I lined it up with the back edge of the front door and it curves around to the edge of the mirror "shroud". However, there is a we bit of visor that extends down and doesn't come into contact with the door edge. Anyone have these installed and have a photo handy? If I screw up the mounting it is no big deal to get some more automotive trim tape but I'd rather do it right the first time. The rear pieces went on very easily.
Many thanks.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> You can have something made here in a *good shop*,
> but it will be custom; (apart from the individual components which you can buy separately). So it would be a little more involved.
> 
> here is the link to the exhaust job I had done on mine:
> click here


ValBoo - Thanks very much for this. Why am I not surprised that you have done this mod already ?? AND, custom designed as well !!

I should have done a search (as you realistically suggest from time to time). My excuse is that I've been mentally distracted by some computer glitches of late - that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

VERY nice mod that looks like it's designed to last. Given the "customized" aspect to it, one should be able to further explore the possibility of the dual exhaust look as seen in the pictures that were displayed. I think this will be a Fall/Winter research/design project for me, with possible install in the Spring/Summer of 06. 

The link that you provided to "exhaust theory" is very informative and worth the read for all with an interest. It certainly dispells some myths about the exhaust system.

:cheers: = Roger


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

*Vent Visors*

I have a full set of Vent Visors that I received recently from Leng at MaxDax for my X-Trail. I put them on and found them a little too large for my liking and have since replaced them with a set of Nissan originals (damn expensive to boot)
I have no need for two sets so if there is anyone out there who wants a set of stick on visors for a song and a dance, just drop me a PM and we can discuss which song and which dance. I live in Montreal and would prefer to hand them over in person to save on shipping them. All you are going to need is some 3M automotive 2 sided tape to replace the tape that came off in the removal.
Ian


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sills*

I will also add my "For Sale" X-Trail Items... hey Marc.. maybe a new Topic on X-Trail Items for sale!!!! 

I have the original X-Trail Center Consule in Mint Condition..never used as well a set of original X-Trail Sills as well.


Make me an offer...

Stephen


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I have the original X-Trail Center Consule in Mint Condition..never used as well a set of original X-Trail Sills as well.





IanD said:


> I have a full set of Vent Visors that I received recently from Leng at MaxDax for my X-Trail. I put them on and found them a little too large for my liking and have since replaced them with a set of Nissan originals (damn expensive to boot)
> I have no need for two sets so if there is anyone out there who wants a set of stick on visors for a song and a dance, just drop me a PM and we can discuss which song and which dance. I live in Montreal and would prefer to hand them over in person to save on shipping them. All you are going to need is some 3M automotive 2 sided tape to replace the tape that came off in the removal.


Mind to post up some pics? :showpics: I would be interested to buy both from you guys.


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

Jguy_ca said:


> Mind to post up some pics? :showpics: I would be interested to buy both from you guys.


I've got them sitting on a shelf in the garage. I'll fire off a digi tomorow and post it.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

IanD said:


> I have a full set of Vent Visors that I received recently from Leng at MaxDax for my X-Trail. I put them on and found them a little too large for my liking and have since replaced them with a set of Nissan originals (damn expensive to boot)
> I have no need for two sets so if there is anyone out there who wants a set of stick on visors for a song and a dance, just drop me a PM and we can discuss which song and which dance. I live in Montreal and would prefer to hand them over in person to save on shipping them. All you are going to need is some 3M automotive 2 sided tape to replace the tape that came off in the removal.
> Ian



Damn... i ordered a bunch from Leng too, and one of the items is the visors. I hope its not too big for my liking.
I also ordered LED door sills, all the chromes accessories(door, gaslid, sideview mirror), strutbar.
How long does it take to arrive for you ? and did you get duty tax ?


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

wasabi4ever said:


> Damn... i ordered a bunch from Leng too, and one of the items is the visors. I hope its not too big for my liking.
> I also ordered LED door sills, all the chromes accessories(door, gaslid, sideview mirror), strutbar.
> How long does it take to arrive for you ? and did you get duty tax ?


My delivery took 2 weeks to the day and came directly by post, no additional charges, no GST, no duties.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Sills Consule*

Here is the imagee of the items for anyone that is interested.... 

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

How much for the sills?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Pricing..*

I paid $174.96 Canadian... for the complete set.. make me on offer.. it's that simple... all they are doing is sitting in my garage! LOL... It would be nice if someone else could use them...

Stephen




Thinspirits said:


> How much for the sills?


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

IanD said:


> My delivery took 2 weeks to the day and came directly by post, no additional charges, no GST, no duties.



WOW awesome, lucky you.
Leng said it would take 20 days to arrived.
I ordered it more than a week ago, it showed that Leng shipped it out on the 16th but it still sitting there at the post office. It didn't move since the day it entered in the tracking system.

Jimmy


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Latest Nissan Trinket*

Was at the Dealer this morning (cruise control repair) and received the following as a "promo" :thumbup: 





The Nissan part number is 99998-FLASHLT. I think this is a fairly new promotional item. The parts manager told me that they cost Nissan about $26 (Cdn) and they intend to offer them for $6 Cdn. with a "service" order.

Both units are quite substantial and even have an adjustable beam. Handy item to have in the glove box.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

Sweet!
I'm in for my first oil change next week. I wonder if my dealer has recieved them???


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*IT ARRIVED*

YAY.... Leng's stuffs came earlier than I expected.
The tracking didnt' work very well tho, it still show its still sitting in Singapore even I already rec'd it.

Here are some pics of the accessories. I will be post some more on after they are installed.
The strut bar will be coming to be shortly after Leng have them stocked again.

Oh and btw... This trick is great, I want to share it with you guys on how to bypass the custom.
Well mainly have it marked as gift, if you're lucky then you can get away with no duty, but if they do open it....
I told Leng to make me a fake invoice with all those items add up to $100 instead of the actual price over $300.
They did open my package and charged me based on the fake invoice (also they think it is Singapore money) and charged me on conversion of $68 Cdn, my duty/tax is $17.80.
Imagine if they charged me based on $300+ Cdn... OUCH. 

Jimmy


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*Little problem with the LED door sills*

Hello again everyone.

I have a question, and this is for the people who already ordered the LED door sills from Leng.

When I tested the lights on the door sills before installing it, the way it work is very strange, i thought it should be opposite.
When i plugged it in (following instruction) the overhead domelight compartment, when I opened the door, the domelight lights up but the door sills turned off. But when i closed it, after 30 secs delay timer, the domelights turned off then the door sills lighted up.
Shouldn't it work the opposite way ? I mean how can you see the lights on the sills if the doors are closed ?

Also I have a small problem with the wire on one of the door sills, the wire broke off and it wasn't my fault, it was already defective... I tried to fix it but it is so tiny, its impossible for me to solder it together.
I emailed Leng for the replacement, I'm not sure how we can do that... shipping back and forth will cost more, not to mention if i get tax on duty again. Still waitting for his response.

Jimmy


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Jimmy,

I know exactly what you mean about the illuminated door sills  :

Stephen and I already reported that there was a problem with the wiring harness which has in turn been reported to MaxDax (I guess that they had not had a chance to fix the harness when you ordered yours).

There is a way to re-arrange the harness wires from the map light but it is complicated to explain. I am not home right now but if you leave me your e-Mail address in a "private message" I will send you the explanation and wiring diagram. I assume here that you are quite able with soldering.

waiting for your pm...
I will post the explanation & wiring later tonight.

Later

*PS: oh yes, also could you put more details in your personal description (car & location... thanks)*


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cloud-Rider Accessory*

My order from Cloud-Rider arrived today and I was able to finalize the transformation of the front of the X-T. Here's a picture of the end result.



Click on image to enlarge.

Good product, reasonable price, well packaged, simple installation and nice folks to deal with - what more could one ask for :thumbup:


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

*grills*

I was gonna order that exact same one you got there Canada far east.
But i was kinda hesistate on whether to get that one or the one with small round holes. They look more unique.


Valboo >> pm sent


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Where have I seen that!!!*

All I can say is that they look great!!... and like mine! LOL Enjoy them... they are great bug catchers... they need cleaning over time... hehhehehe

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> My order from Cloud-Rider arrived today and I was able to finalize the transformation of the front of the X-T. Here's a picture of the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Copy Cat*



SCHESBH said:


> All I can say is that they look great!!... and like mine! LOL Enjoy them... they are great bug catchers... they need cleaning over time... hehhehehe
> 
> Stephen


They say that "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"..........

I had initially planned to get a different style (hexagon) but after seeing the picture of yours, they fell into the "gotta have" category. 

Actually I think these will be better at keeping the bugs out.

:cheers: Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Same here*

The suggestion to purchase these was made with the guys that sold them.. Cloud Rider... they asked my color and suggested these.. I have no regrets they do look great! Enjoy them

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> They say that "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"..........
> 
> I had initially planned to get a different style (hexagon) but after seeing the picture of yours, they fell into the "gotta have" category.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Suggestions*

Hey Roger,

I ordered the Door handle covers from leng but decided to return them as I did not like the fit or with our winters.. (yours are worse) and the dirt and salt... there is to much room for it to penetrate behind them and possiby cause problems down the road.. just my thoughts... as for the Signal Mirror lights vs regular...

I love the Signal Mirrors and I have been stopped several times by other X'Y owners where I got them. They are great and if you handy with a drill and good with wiring it is easy. My reason for these over the regular ones is safety first... it's another light for someone in the front to see me at night. If you want to dicuss this futher send me a PM (Private Message) with your phone number and I will give you a call.

I would also recommend the Lighted sills they look great as well.

Stephen

P.S. Nice Images!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Nice Pics*

Hey Roger,

I don't know what to envy you on, the great new camera capabilities or the nice clean looking exy of yours LOL 

You're missing one great addition at the back and that is the Rear Fog Light  this will complete the nice look and fill that boring plastic fill at the back.

As to the mirror covers, I liked them both, but when the LED ones came-out, I loved them even more.

A bit fiddly to fit, but once they're on, you gonna love them.

I've had the door handles for over 2 years now and mine fitted perfectly well and I have never had any problem with dirt getting stuck behind them, even with all my off-road trips. A good wash and polish is all they need.

Leng (maxdax) has confirmed to me that the factory has now fixed the wiring problem the guys talked about here and it seems that it only affects the Canadian version of the xtrails. He's sending me a new set to try with the updated wiring harness and longer wire, so I guess if you order yours, you'll get the fixed version.

I’m giving my black exy the deserved wash tomorrow, as it has taken me to places far away from home in the last 3 days and it has been perfect


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello,
I just have a question regarding the rear foglights.
What is the purpose of the rear foglight ? I honestly don't know, as you never really drive backward in the fogs anyways.
Do you know how much it cost ? and where to get them.
I've spent $2000 on accessories and starter/alarm already and I only owned it little more than a month.
One thing i regreted is that I should of get the navigation system.

Jimmy


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi guys! I've been away TOO long. Nice to be back. :thumbup: 

RFL... helps others see you in the fog. Should turn on when you turn on your front fog lights. There is an indicator light in the dash board panel to tell you if the light is on. Relay is built-in in the relay box in the engine bay.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Hello,
> I just have a question regarding the rear foglights.
> What is the purpose of the rear foglight ?


Read all about it in THIS thread.



> as you never really drive backward in the fogs anyways.


You just gave me an idea. I'll try that next time. hehehe


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Canada's Far East said:


> They say that "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"..........
> 
> I had initially planned to get a different style (hexagon) but after seeing the picture of yours, they fell into the "gotta have" category.
> 
> ...



Congrats Roger! The screens look great! Same ones as mine.
Now if Ontario can only get rid of the front licence plates ....


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Obligatory Front Plate*



XtrailRookie said:


> Congrats Roger! The screens look great! Same ones as mine.
> Now if Ontario can only get rid of the front licence plates ....


When we had 2 plates we would keep them both from year to year and the Province would issue 2 "stickers" to be applied annually. 

Over time, it seemed that the Police only concerned themselves with the "rear" plate, as that was the direction that they normally approached you from. 

If they saw a valid sticker (color coded for each year) and there were no other issues, then you would not be stopped.

WELL - guess what some innovative fleet taxi drivers came to realize - given that they had the same type of cars in their fleets (say all Chevy Impalas) - they would only renew HALF of their cars. 

When the stickers arrived (2 for each vehicle) one went on the rear plate of one and the second went on the rear plate of another vehicle.

I'd heard that this scam was successful for quite some time before the Police / Gov't caught on !!

Part of the solution was to discontinue the front plate and then only issue one sticker for the rear plate. While that has not completely solved the problem (these guys are quite innovative) it sure made it better for the average motorist who could then "personalize" the front of their vehicles.

Maybe this "scam" happens in other Provinces ?? A "letter to the editor" in your local paper might get the Police looking in that direction - - never know, - - the outcome might be similar to ours. 

Cheers = Roger


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input Roger.
Currently in Ontario, you only receive one sticker when you renew your plates. The sticker goes on the back plate only. I'm not sure what is the purpose of the front plate.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Decisions - Decisions*

Hey guys:

Thanks for the feed back and useful comments.

Stephen:- your point re the door handle covers is exactly why I had not purchased them up to now - my concern was moisture getting behind them and causing some problems down-the-road.

Not having read any negatives on them, and seeing that a lot of members seemed to be using them, I thought I'd get me a set. Now I'm having some second-thoughts, albeit that Jalal gives them a "thumbs-up". Wonder if his fit any better 'cause his is an earlier model ??

I've got an "inquiry" e-mail gone off to Leng, but am not in a hurry - so I may wait and see if any other members offer any comments......

I'm kinda leaning toward the "illuminated" mirror covers - I have your's and Jalal's experiences to draw upon + I have an ESM (got it on Disc from the UK some time ago).

Like yourself, I had purchased the "stock" door sills from the dealer (no illumination) and think I will stay with them for now.

Jalal:- While the X-T makes a great subject, the camera certainly does it justice. I bought a Cannon S2 IS and am very pleased with the results.

Gotta agree with you on the "boring plastic fill at the back" albeit that it does make for conversation - everyone asks "wonder what that's there for" ??

I will probably make a modification there, but it won't be the RFL notion - my preference would be to make it a 3rd. lower level "back-up" light, but I'll have to see about getting a "clear" lens to substitute for the red. 

Failing that, I'll probably hook it up as a brake light. Does one have to remove the bumper to install it ? Where does one get the product - dealer ? Internet ? UK ? 

When you mention Leng has fixed the wiring problem, I assume you're referring to the LED Sills ??

Cheers to all = Roger


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I have the chrome door handles and I think they are fine.
I mean it fit on quite tight so its hard to get anything behind it, even if it does, the piece behind it is plastic too isn't it ?
I would recommend it. Its cheap also, Ebay charge crazy price.
As for the mirror I took the easy way, I would love to get the one with signal lights but since I heard it require drilling and wiring... sounds hard to me.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Roger,

Yup. I was talking about the LED door sills and Leng has now received 3 different wiring configurations for these door sills, which covers most of the exy models worldwide.

It seems that the Canadian wiring of the overhead room light (where the door sill would be connected to) is different to that in Singapore and the Australian version is different yet again.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up*

HI Roger;

When I went to install the door covers... I did not like the fact that there was no way of moisture/water/salt from winter etc escaping... as for the other items from Leng they had a way of escaping and not allowing any buildup. Montreal is very well know for the amount of salt in winter that we use..and even if the door handles are plastic the door is metal, so is the handle etc... I did not want to take any chance.. The Signal light covers have a hole already in them.... I also asked my Dealer who did not recommend these as well for the same reason (Dealer is a personal Friend).. the others were not a problem. While this might not be a problem in your area... It was not for me.. Leng sent me the set but they were so tight it started me thinking.. Leng did take them back. 

I love the sills.. as for Marc... well he is a little slow and he still has not installed them or called me about doing so... Guess he has other more important items than his X'y.. heheheh

The Back stop light can be purchased from your Dealer... I love it as does Marc and would recommende it... safety and look wise.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*PowerBulbs*

I ordered a large supply of different bulbs from PowerBulbs in the UK to Canada for many different friends who wanted better bulbs that what we have in North America... all of them are the Sylvania SilverStar Europe Version (50% Brighter than the North American Version which is only 30% Brighter). 

First they just arrived which is an amazing delivery speed, second no duties as they now indicate 'Commercial Sample' .... Shipping is free.. and the pricing is cheaper than here. 

The X-Trail (North America) uses the H11 Fog (Now becoming available in CrystalVision by Philips) but not available yet in SylverStars... and PIAA .. well overpriced and burn out quickly. For the Headlights we use the H4's and the price delivered from PowerBulbs is $32.95/pair Canadian. GO and check Canadian Tire and with tax that is the price for one SylverStar H4 Bulb with Tax.

If you want great bulbs this is the place to purchase them from and I highly recommend them.

Stephen

Http://www.powerbulbs.com


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*LED Mirrors & Door Sills*

Hi Guys,

Am happy to report that I have finally found the time to dismantle the side mirrors and hide the wiring that is coming from the LED mirror covers and it looks perfect now.

Thanks for the tip Stephen 

In regards to the LED door sills, I have been testing all wiring configurations after Leng has sent me 4 different wiring looms with one door sill to test and as a result of my testing the factory will now re-design the wiring completely and will have the LED door sills working with the door switch, so each door sill will light-up when a door is opened separately.

This has been a slight oversight on behalf of the factory and they did not know that there is a whole range of xtrail that doesn't have the sunroof and therefore the wiring configuration (and the harness) is completely different.

I will be receiving a new set to test very soon.


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Rear Window Air Deflector for X-Trail - ???*

Anyone know if a rear window air deflector can be had for the X-Trail??


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Latest Addition*

Here's the latest after-market accessory:




It's a licence plate garnish that "fills the void" and takes some of the "bare" look off rear deck lid. 

It's well designed for the X-T and fits nicely, as you can see.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Roger a link where to get this would help!*

Hey Roger,

A link or info where to get this would help everyone! ..Did you get my Parcel?

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> Here's the latest after-market accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

Hi Everyone,

Well I have good news. After reading Rogers Post I was curious and did some Internet searching and found the Supplier / Manufacturer of several items including the one from Roger for the License Plate. I was curious and decided to send our friend Leng an eMail to see if he has heard of Chrome License Garnish.

I received an eMail from Leng and he carries the License Plate Trim and the Fender Trip (4 PCS)


License plate trim: SGD90 / C$63 per pc

Fender trim: SGD120 / C$83 per set (4pcs)


I ordered a set of each from him so if your interested his email is

[email protected] or http://www.maxdax.com

More stuff to add to the X-Trail.... early holiday gift and it's been a while since I have added anything new...LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Tire Step*

HI,

I found a deal on eBay that I could not resist .. I paid $17.86 U.S. for this Nissan Tire Step New. I called Metro Nissan in Lasalle, Quebec to inquire about it. The price is $143.80 Canadian but it is no longer available. I searched the Internet and it is available in the U.S. at several sites for about $59 - $70. 










I have always hated going on to the top of the X-Trail and now with this it is a breeze. All you do is adjust it once for your tire size and the height you want then place it over the rear tire. This is built so well and I love the step logo! In case you want one here is the Part numbers;


NISSAN 999M1-AM000
INFINITI 999M1-AM001


Stephen


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

That's pretty cool. What are the clips for?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Clips*

The clips have two purposes... one to keep it together when carrying it.. the other to clip it to the vehicle when driving so it will no move around.

Stephen




Rockford said:


> That's pretty cool. What are the clips for?


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

That is a really good idea.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*eBay*

There are others available on eBay for sale.. the same BUT no Nissan Logo and all very cheap. There is a seller in Canada selling 5 for $24.95 U.S. just do a search on eaby for "Tire Step".


It is a really great product to have

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

THIS is the step I have bought from a local 4WD shop 2 days after buying my exy. It was one of the first accessories I have acquired to reach the roof of the exy when washing it and also to reach the luggage box when I went for trips.

It is a must for any 4WD.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

I love Canada Customs... Well it only took about two months to get my new items from MaxDax. Sent back to Customs for reduction of fees from about $190.00 to a mere $10.00!!! Yes customs came through and I suggested to Leng at MaxDax how to send items for the future!!!

I received my Licence Plate Garnish Insert










... as well the wheel well covers made extremely well but I can't take a studio image due to the size and reflections of the items. They require a huge light box which I do not own... so it will have to wait until spring when I install them to take images....

They are built with the same quality as the lighted sills and look great, I can't wait until I put them on.

Stephen


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

looks fine how is it fastened to the body?
What colour is the non chromed area.
Regards Jim


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Very easy...*

Remove your license plate then take the two 3M Tape Strips that came with the garnish and attached them to the back of the garnish and then place over the two screw holes, press and then attach your license.. so the tape and the screws hold it in place. As for the color it is I guess a light black/greyish ...Roger has one maybe he can help with the color as well.. the other parts are Chrome.

Stephen





damon said:


> looks fine how is it fastened to the body?
> What colour is the non chromed area.
> Regards Jim


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Install & Color*



SCHESBH said:


> Remove your license plate then take the two 3M Tape Strips that came with the garnish and attached them *to the back of the garnish * and then place over the two screw holes, press and then attach your license.. so the tape and the screws hold it in place. As for the color it is I guess a light black/greyish ...Roger has one maybe he can help with the color as well.. the other parts are Chrome.
> 
> Stephen


If I recall correctly, as opposed to putting the 3m tape *on the back of the garnish*, I actually put them on the back of the side chrome pieces. 

I'm also thinking that there were 3 pieces of 3M, one of which I placed on the back of the bottom section. 'Ol timers disease is playing tricks with my memory - it's been some time ago since I put it on.

The above will secure left, right and centre bottom. The 2 screws will hold the top - but one should be aware that the holes may not line up perfectly as licence plates tend to vary from one location to another.

I had to drill (enlarge) the holes somewhat to get them lined-up. Depending on your plate, you may even have to drill 2 new holes. Not a problem, as your plate will cover these completely. 

As for the color, the black is more predominant, giving a darker grey shade. It does make your plate stand out quite nicely.

This is a quality product, and I'm quite happy with my purchase. Would recommend it without hesitation.

Hope this clarifies / helps.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*My Mistake*

After reading my Eastern Freind's Post... Thanks Roger.. I went to look at the Garnish again.. just a bit closer. I turned it over and found 4 strips of tape already attached to the plate, two on the bottom, and one on each side in the back. I never looked at the back, the are to be peeled before attaching to expose the tape. I will check the lineup of the holes as well. In the Box is an additional two pieces of 3M tape where these go... I have yet to fugure out.. but probably in the middle... Sorry about that... and thanks Roger!!!

Stephen






Canada's Far East said:


> If I recall correctly, as opposed to putting the 3m tape *on the back of the garnish*, I actually put them on the back of the side chrome pieces.
> 
> I'm also thinking that there were 3 pieces of 3M, one of which I placed on the back of the bottom section. 'Ol timers disease is playing tricks with my memory - it's been some time ago since I put it on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Finished Product*



SCHESBH said:


> After reading my Eastern Freind's Post... Thanks Roger.. I went to look at the Garnish again.. just a bit closer. I turned it over and found 4 strips of tape already attached to the plate, two on the bottom, and one on each side in the back. I never looked at the back, the are to be peeled before attaching to expose the tape. I will check the lineup of the holes as well. In the Box is an additional two pieces of 3M tape where these go... I have yet to fugure out.. but probably in the middle... Sorry about that... and thanks Roger!!!
> 
> Stephen


Not a problem Stephen and thanks for refreshing my memory.

That 3 M tape is VERY sticky, so it's important to get it aligned properly before finally pushing it in place. 

My suggestion would be to "tilt" the upper portion in place first, aligning the edges of the chrome with the lamp holder chrome piece and then work your way down the side chrome pieces to the bottom. Screws come last.

Here's a pic of the finished product.



Click to enlarge. 

Since this picture was taken (obviously in better weather) I have installed the lower brake / marker lamp in the bumper and it fills that void nicely. Next step is to install the rear parking sensors which I have on hand awaiting Spring.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Where did you find the rear bumper light? I haven't found one so far. Is the wiring actually there for a rear fog?



Canada's Far East said:


> Not a problem Stephen and thanks for refreshing my memory.
> 
> That 3 M tape is VERY sticky, so it's important to get it aligned properly before finally pushing it in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear light*

There are three of us in Canada who have it only, Marc, Valboo and Roger. You can order it from Nissan but you also need a rear brake light wiring harness assembly to complete the job. You have to wire it your self since the Canadian Model does not include it at all. It is actually a rear fof light but Marc and I found it to bright and wired it to be a brake light. As Marc, Valboo for the wiring instructions.. I think Roger has them as well.

Stephen




evjm said:


> Where did you find the rear bumper light? I haven't found one so far. Is the wiring actually there for a rear fog?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*RFL or Other*



evjm said:


> Where did you find the rear bumper light? I haven't found one so far. Is the wiring actually there for a rear fog?


You should be able to get the lamp from your dealer - the part number is 26580-8H900 and it costs about $80 - they may not have it on hand but can order it for you. I doubt you'll get it anywhere else other than the dealer.

On the Canadian version, the wiring is not there (in the bumper).

As you may know, this lamp was on the European models as a rear fog light and the wiring was in the bumper - it has only a single contact bulb.

I have installed it as a marker and brake light (as have others on this forum), which requires a double contact bulb, socket and wiring. 

If you want to take this approach, it would be best to get the above from your dealer also. The part numbers for the bulb and socket are 26261-89947 and 26551-8H300. The cost for both is less than $30.

The wiring is done from the bumper thru a grommet and into the rear area (where your spare tire is located) where it is tapped into an existing harness.

*Have a look at post # 557 in the Canadian X-Trail forum for a "how to" by ValBoo who was probably the first to do it on the Canadian model.*
Also, a search on rear fog light or RFL will provide other info. on the install and wire color codes.

What appears slightly complicated at first, turns out to be quite simple. ValBoo & SCHESBH were both kind enough to help me out and I'd be only too happy to do likewise for anyone else - just send me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Members helping Members*



SCHESBH said:


> There are three of us in Canada who have it only, Marc, Valboo and Roger. You can order it from Nissan but you also need a rear brake light wiring harness assembly to complete the job. You have to wire it your self since the Canadian Model does not include it at all. It is actually a rear fof light but Marc and I found it to bright and wired it to be a brake light. As Marc, Valboo for the wiring instructions.. I think Roger has them as well.
> 
> Stephen


Good stuff Stephen - your reply must have come in as I was tying mine :thumbup: 

Guess our fellow X-Trailer now has lots of info to go on.

Roger


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome guys! Thanks so much! This forum has been so helpful, and I'm very happy with my X!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*More accessories from Brazil!*

I Love shopping worldwide!!! Ok here is some more neat items I just purchased for my X-Trail from 

eBay Member Id: lampiao.com.br

I did not put his links because they always change so look him up by member...

They are cute and cheap - $7.99 U.S. for a set and he combines shipping to save money on delivery.

The first one which I purchased is a set for both sets of my tires, it is the Anti-Theft Valve Caps:










The other is for the License Plate Frame:










They look great!!!


Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

That is so cute !

me want, me want, me want....


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*What are friend for...*

I sent him and email and ordered two sets for you to tag onto my order... I called Roger... BUT HE WAS NOT HOME!!!

LOL

Stephen





ValBoo said:


> That is so cute !
> 
> me want, me want, me want....


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

Well I had a good laugh this morning.. when you have a chance to log on, please got to 


http://www.maxdax.com


You can now order Pet Supplies and Wine from our favorite supplier.. of course only for Singapore!! LOL


That's Leng for you....


Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Thanks BUT*



SCHESBH said:


> I sent him and email and ordered two sets for you to tag onto my order... I called Roger... BUT HE WAS NOT HOME!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Stephen


Thanks for the thought - but no thanks.

Sent an email to you.

Did you notice that the supplier has only been on eBay since Dec. '05 ? He appears to be in SP Brazil but looks like your order will be drop-shipped from BA, Argentina. . . hope it works out for you.......he does have a feed back score of 30, but there's a lot or repeats in there.

Cheers


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Follow up*

Hi Roger,

Yes he has repeats but like myself when I have sold items it return customers who are happy with the previous sales and products. I received an eMail from him directly, it is a family run business for over 23 years and it's there products. 

If you look at my eBay feedback score which is at 339 Positive BUT I have a Total of 341 from Members who left a positive and 414 from All positive feedback received, I have purchased and sold worlwide on eBay and have never had any problems at all... I am not worried, plus it is covered by the Paypal Protection Policy.

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> Thanks for the thought - but no thanks.
> 
> Sent an email to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> That's Leng for you....
> 
> 
> Stephen


hehehe. He's a champion LOL 

As for the nissan tyre valve caps, I bought my set months ago from a UK supplier and they arrived within a week. They look the same but have a small spanner included with the set so I can lock them in.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Anti-Theft*

Hey.. yes Leng is special...  These are anti-theft as well.. has a small screww that has to go in them to take them off.

Stephen




aussietrail said:


> hehehe. He's a champion LOL
> 
> As for the nissan tyre valve caps, I bought my set months ago from a UK supplier and they arrived within a week. They look the same but have a small spanner included with the set so I can lock them in.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*More goodies!!!*

Well I purchased more items and received them today....

The first is Nismo Headrest Covers for the Front (Protect the LCD Displays and keep them hidden from view)











The next images are for a set of four Nissan HeadRest Pillows... and they are so comfortable!!!



















I purchased them on eBay from a seller in the Orient and received them a week after purchase! Very fast and great quality.

I also purchased from Thailand a Nissan Nismo Racing Jacket fully embroidered (did I spell that properly?) with Logos etc....picture will follow later.... 

Stephen


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

*Oil filter_ K&N part number*

Need some help here in finding the part number for the K&N oil filter for the QR25DE engine (2003 model 2.5 litre X-trail). Here in Australia, the parts book lists two types: HP-1008 and HP-1010. The 1010 is about 21mm longer and 5mm wider. In several other forums, both are being used, which has confused me. 
I am about to start using the Mobil 1 5w-50 and want a better filter than the OEM.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax Customer Service*

Ok..

Leng at MaxDax has been superb to everyone on this forum and many of us have purchased several items from him.

Well I finally had to write him regarding two issues and I can tell you, if he carries more items I will be buying and recommending him for life. 

As you know I purchased the Rear Tail light Garnish and the Lighted Sills.

I broke.. my fault, the black rubber piece that goes around the sills on the driver side. I sent Leng a picture and he contacted the manufacturer to get information regarding a replacement. Then yesterday I noticed that the Chrome is starting to bubble only on the right hand side Tail Light Garnish and sent him a picture of this as well.

Here is his response which is what I regard as perfect customer service:

"Thanks I will ask the factory to send the black rubber trim for the 
front right side as shown in the photo, correct?

For the tail lamp trim, hmmm, this is the first time I see this. Maybe 
the chrome finish layer didn't adhere properly to the plastic. I will 
get you a new piece.

The trim can be removed by *slowly* peeling it off. The key is to have 
the tape come off whole. You might have to use some strength at first 
but once a corner comes off, it'll be much easier.

The lamp won't break but the trim might break. That shouldn't be a 
problem since it will be replaced.

Will email you once the items are ready to be send.

Warmest Regards,
Leng
Maxdax LLP (Reg. No. LL0500339C)
www.maxdax.com"


I work for and Advertisement Agency... this is what customer service is about, why Leng's reputation and respect within this forum has been proven time and time again. We can't even get this response from many Canadian Stores! Customer service goes a long way and when we receive this from someone like Leng it should be mentioned.



Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax follow up*

Leng is on holiday this week ... I asked him to inquire about the Signal Light Mirrors. I have ordered a replacement set but Unpainted as I am going to have these painted to match my car. From what I can tell the Chrome ones that I have installed now look as if they cannot stand the Canadian Winters ( here in Montreal)... as spring gets closer I will use a polish and see what happens but at least I will have a painted set as replacements.


Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Door Handle Garnish ALSO*



SCHESBH said:


> Leng is on holiday this week ... I asked him to inquire about the Signal Light Mirrors. I have ordered a replacement set but Unpainted as I am going to have these painted to match my car. From what I can tell the Chrome ones that I have installed now look as if they cannot stand the Canadian Winters ( here in Montreal)... as spring gets closer I will use a polish and see what happens but at least I will have a painted set as replacements.
> 
> 
> Stephen


Seems that the harsh Canadian Winters are taking their toll........

My door handle garnish is showing the same signs - it's like a "crakle" finish has appeared on the chrome.

Like yourself, I'm gonna try some polish but don't think it will resolve the problem.............so far, my mirrors are not showing the same signs........

What to do ????????????


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

To keep the shiny look of these accessories, I use stainless steel polish and they look brand new when I finish polishing them, although they're chromed plastic, the polish removes any dirt build-up and scratches (if any) and turns the sruface into a nice, clean and shiny condition.

Give it a try.

I've had my chrome accessories for nearly 3 years now and they still look new.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Agreed*

I also have the polish but it is still to cold to use it... I know Montreal Winters are very hard on all Automotive/Trucks give the road conditions, winter snow, slush and salting/sanding. I cannot speak for Australia.. if it is as harsh.

On another note are you ok from the Storm that hit Australia?

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Guys,
> 
> To keep the shiny look of these accessories, I use stainless steel polish and they look brand new when I finish polishing them, although they're chromed plastic, the polish removes any dirt build-up and scratches (if any) and turns the sruface into a nice, clean and shiny condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Crackle*

Hi Roger,

The Crackle is a defect and leng will replace it. Only my back tail light garnish is doing this. Just send him a note and remember he is closed this week.

Stephen




Canada's Far East said:


> Seems that the harsh Canadian Winters are taking their toll........
> 
> My door handle garnish is showing the same signs - it's like a "crakle" finish has appeared on the chrome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> The Crackle is a defect and leng will replace it. Only my back tail light garnish is doing this. Just send him a note and remember he is closed this week.
> 
> Stephen


Thanks, Stephen - I'll contact him next week.

So WHAT was the problem with your mirror covers, if not crackle ??

Mine seem to be in need of polish, but not showing any crackle.........


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> On another note are you ok from the Storm that hit Australia?
> 
> Stephen


Am OK, it hit Far North Queensland, which is 3000kms away from me.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Good to hear*

Good news for you.... I had to check up on you mate!


Stephen




aussietrail said:


> Am OK, it hit Far North Queensland, which is 3000kms away from me.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Good news for you.... I had to check up on you mate!
> Stephen


Thanks Steve, you should get worried if you don't see me on-line for more than a day LOL


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*New radio - How to Mount*

Ooops I might have posted this originally in the wrong part of the forum....let's try again:

Hey forum. I hope all your Xtrails ar ein peak performance mode. Spring is finally here. Where's the MUD ?

A question please - I am going to replace my radio with a unit that is IPOD friendly. Aux port or adapter to control ipod are both options at this moment. The problem I have is that I can't seem to find the kit necessary to mount the radio in the opening left after the stock radio is removed. Will the kit for an XTERRA fit ? An Altima ? Any help woul dbe appreciated.

Thanks,
Mitchel/Toronto/Black Xtrail LE 2005


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*K & N air filter*

Hello fellow X trailers:

I am not sure if this the right forum for this topic but the K & N filters are on sale this week at Canadian Tire. The model number for the filter is 41-0749-2 and it is 20% off for a sale price of $52.59 (cad). The cleaning / oiling kit is also on sale for $11.99 ($3.00 off). Not a bad deal when you add it all up. When I checked the price last November it was approximately $80.00 for the filter alone. The local store here in Simcoe actually had one in stock.

Ciao!

Michael


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ripasso said:


> Hello fellow X trailers:
> 
> The model number for the filter is 41-0749-2
> Michael


Hmmm, that doesn't seem like the correct K&N part number for the X-Trail filter? Is this the local store number, because it is certainly not K&Ns?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Wrong Filter*

Hey.. I have the filter... the correct model number is 33-2031-2! One thing that I noticed this year after cleaning it and oiling again (Very easy to do) which I will do once a year.. is that I reset my ECM. Last year I just did a replace. When I reset my ECM thanks to Roger.. it was a big difference. more quiet, stable, smooth and engibne idles better.

I have to go and pick up anothe filter oil kit at the sale price.

Stephen


P.S. Make sure that you put the supplied sticker that indicates to the dealer not to change your filter...!!! They will throw it out! LOL...




Ripasso said:


> Hello fellow X trailers:
> 
> I am not sure if this the right forum for this topic but the K & N filters are on sale this week at Canadian Tire. The model number for the filter is 41-0749-2 and it is 20% off for a sale price of $52.59 (cad). The cleaning / oiling kit is also on sale for $11.99 ($3.00 off). Not a bad deal when you add it all up. When I checked the price last November it was approximately $80.00 for the filter alone. The local store here in Simcoe actually had one in stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Stephen, the ECU re-set is a must for anyone putting the K&N filter in their exy.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Newbie*

Hey.. I admit it... I am a newbie for stuff like this! LOL... 




aussietrail said:


> Yes Stephen, the ECU re-set is a must for anyone putting the K&N filter in their exy.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hey.. I admit it... I am a newbie for stuff like this! LOL...


Or you should visit us more often. hahahaha


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Or you should visit us more often. hahahaha


How do you reset the ECU ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> How do you reset the ECU ?


I'll reply to this in a separate thread to stay on the subject and Valboo will be able to add it to the existing "How To" list


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*K & N filter*

Hey Guys!

The Canadian Tire store number I quoted you was the number I got off this board some time ago. The filter they gave me fit perfectly. I in fact changed it in the store parking lot with my shirt and tie on because I was so eager to put it in the restrictive stock air box. I am interested in the resetting of the ECU as well. 

Thanks,

MIchael


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Michael, but that is the incorrect filter and not X-Trail specific, the correct one has the part number quoted by Stephen above.

It might fit perfectly, but the thickness of the air filter may not be the same as the one design for the xtrail.

I would have exchanged it with a correct one if I was you.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Jalal

Not wanting to beat a dead horse or filter....What is the K&N part number on your filter? I'll compare that to my number and I will call Canadian Tire and check on the other product number.

Ciao!

Michael

P.S. Keep sending that awesome Australian Shiraz to Canada


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*Mystery Solved*

I found the discrepancy. I was quoting the Canadian tire store product number. Stephan and Jalal, you were quoting me the K&N number. Both numbers are on the my box but I was quoting the number that was on my store receipt.

Thanks for your help and concern.

I am off at 10:35 PM to reset the ECU.

Ciao!

Michael


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ripasso said:


> Hi Jalal
> 
> P.S. Keep sending that awesome Australian Shiraz to Canada


Now you you know where to find the "Shiraz" you can visit us there too 

Glad you solved the part number problem, I was suspecting it to be the case too.


----------



## Ripasso (Aug 15, 2005)

*X trail chat*

Jalal,

I missed the first live X trail chat. Is it archived on-line at your site?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ripasso said:


> Jalal,
> 
> I missed the first live X trail chat. Is it archived on-line at your site?
> 
> ...


I didn't feel the need to archive live chat, I would have felt like a 007 agent taping people LOL 

The next session is on 29/4/06

Sorry Marc, we're off topic again, please feel free to delete.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*What to say*

Give me a while to reply... never mind! LOL hehehhehe




aussietrail said:


> Or you should visit us more often. hahahaha


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*AmondoTech - Batteries + Charger*

Hi Everyone,

Like Maxdax (whom we all love) I found another great company that I purchased from as well. I have several Nissan Flashlights in my X-Trail as well toys at home that all require batteries!! After purchasing batteries almost every two days (yes I am serious with all the electronic items I have) my wife and I got fed up. So I did some research (as many of you know I do on a regular basis) and decided that it was time to do the rechargeable battery method.

After looking around I came across http://www.amondotech.com where I purchased several items;

Professional Battery Charger MW5798N;

18 Titanium NIMH Rechargeable Batteries including 

4 AAA 750mAh 
4 AA 2000mAh
2 9V 200mAh
4 C4500mAh 
4 D9000mAh

Panasonic CGR-D320 / CGR-D28S (3200mAh) (DV Camera)

Along with a Battery Checker (Tester)

I have used them for a while and have no complaints. The batteries and charger have functioned perfectly and have saved me plenty. Yes it is a pain to recharge BUT it's saved me money as well gas and time to go and get new ones from the store.

I looked around the web and read many positive reports on Amondo Tech and I was glad to make the purchase from them. 

It's rare that we find companies that offer a great service, but here again is another one to add to oour list here in the forum.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Amondotech - MaxDax*

Follow up;

The Batteries I purchased have worked flawlessley with the charger as they do a discharge then charge to make them last longer and condition the batteries properly. They also carry other items like LED Lights, Car accessories etc. I also forgot to mention that Amondotech does ship outside the U.S. I had no problems with my order or customer service at all and I will be ordering again shortly.

As for MaxDax, I received my parcel and finally opened it. Leng sent me my new upainted Mirror Signal Lights which I will have painted shortly and my other items as well.

Stephen




SCHESBH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Like Maxdax (whom we all love) I found another great company that I purchased from as well. I have several Nissan Flashlights in my X-Trail as well toys at home that all require batteries!! After purchasing batteries almost every two days (yes I am serious with all the electronic items I have) my wife and I got fed up. So I did some research (as many of you know I do on a regular basis) and decided that it was time to do the rechargeable battery method.
> 
> ...


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks,

I've been thinking of getting rechargeables for my digital camera, it eats batteries!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Batteries*

A relative of mine worked for a major battery company..no name can be mentioned but a package of 4 AA Alkaline batteries cost .02 to manufacture...it's discusting... when I asked why the huge markup.. the response was marketing...takes it all. One percent market share between the two large players is worth at the time I was told nearly 500 Million Dollars U.S. Most of the money goes to Advertising!

As to batteries... most electronic equipment has been tweeked to run out at a specific level even though the product can operate properly.. for example... why we are going through a lot of batteries is because say 1.5 volts is required it drops to 1.3 or 1.2 and say the electronic product is set to 1.3/1.2 it will say it need replacing althought it would not..it has been tweeked.... to sell more batteries....

I love rechargeables and I will purchase more for my camera (digital and Film) and anything eles that requires it. I have over 100 batteries now ... to many electronic products!!

Stephen





evjm said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've been thinking of getting rechargeables for my digital camera, it eats batteries!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

With so many converters around these days, I hardly rely on batteries anymore. I can even use my power drill and TV from the cigarette lighter plug in the car with one simple converter to get 240volt. But yes, re-chargeable batteries are the way to go for digital cameras. I found Sony batteries to be the best and most durable when re-charged.

When in the car, I use my car battery power to operate the video camera (not while am in motion of course LOL) and it is also charging the video camera battery at the same time.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I want one for my X-Trail*

HI,

While this is not a Nismo Part, nor can most of us (all of us?) afford this.... I want one... it would fit great in our X-Trails and with Marc's (Valboo) help... he will give us all the direction on how to install it! LOL I can't wait to hear your comments! ...LOL


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/article?f=/c/a/2006/04/30/MNGJGII7BB1.DTL&o=0&type=printable 

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Steve, I think this needs to go under the A'Pexi thread. hahahahaha

Valboo will be able to expand on his DIY Installation Guide there. It is a bit dangerous having this sitting in the "accessories thread" where xtrailers can get "toasted" by accident LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax unpainted Side Mirror Signal Lights*

Quiet in this Topic!!!

Well I just got back my Sunlit Sand Painted Side Mirror Signal Lights covers. Metro Nissan did a great job with the lights, now matching my X-Trail. They charged me $125.00 Canadian for the pair taxes in... and they look great. 

I still have the chrome ones on... and will replace them as they show sign of wear and age... they were not built (Chrome Model) for our Montreal Winters!!


Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

A pic of the painted ones would be nice.............especially given that yours and mine are the same color.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Images*

Hey Roger.... I plan to have pictures up but for now I am applying several coats of paintgaurd and wax and letting it cure more. They are freshly painted and I want them and the several coats of wax to adhere properly. In about a week I should have everything done and put back together. They look great at the moment.. but I want them well cured and protected!

Stephen






Canada's Far East said:


> A pic of the painted ones would be nice.............especially given that yours and mine are the same color.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> A pic of the painted ones would be nice.............especially given that yours and mine are the same color.



Mine is Sunlit Sand too!! Would love to see pics. I just got the wife convinced to buy a set  She saw an Escalade with signal mirrors and said "I like those." Well that was all I needed to hear  "Well hun, you know they have them for the X and my birthday is coming up...."


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

Here is a pic of the painted ones in Polar White (sorry, I don't have the sunlit sand colour, but it's coming in shortly)


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Jalal,

They look really good. Is it hard to remove the LED's to paint the rest? I imagine there are little tabs that would be too easy to snap.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

evjm said:


> Thanks Jalal,
> 
> They look really good. Is it hard to remove the LED's to paint the rest? I imagine there are little tabs that would be too easy to snap.


Not hard at all. The LED module is being held by 2 screws from the inside and can removed easily to paint the covers.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Easy..*

Two screws and they pop out.... very easy to do... I ahve a few more coast of wax to apply and I will bring them in on Tuesday to take pictures.

Stephen




evjm said:


> Thanks Jalal,
> 
> They look really good. Is it hard to remove the LED's to paint the rest? I imagine there are little tabs that would be too easy to snap.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Oh oh! + PoweBulbs 25% Off!*

I forgot I had to take pics of my lights.... ok... I am just a little busy...

Th reason for this post is to tell everyone that Power Bulbs - autobulbs, autolamps, xenon headlights, car bulbs, headlight bulbs, osram silverstar, silver star, philips vision plus, philips blue vision, bluevision is having their sale until this Friday....

To the moderators... (Marc and all) I do not work for PowerBulbs.. but many members here have purchased from them, I am included and love their products and services... I am just passing on the information for everyone.

Stephen




*----------------------------------------------------------------------*

We appreciate your business and want to reward your loyalty. That's why we're writing to you with some excellent deals. This month they include: 

25% off your order - until Friday!
Buy One Get One Free
FREE W5W sidelight bulbs with all orders
FREE worldwide shipping

These fantastic offers are all teamed with excellent customer service. Read on for more details on these great deals...

It's a great offer - 25% off EVERYTHING at Power Bulbs. This offer is exclusive to previous customers like you, but must end on Friday. 

To take advantage you need to place your order online and use the following voucher code when you checkout: ICPAH1537 Please note you must use this code when placing your order as we cannot give discounts after orders have been processed. You must also place your order online and do so before Friday August 18, 2006.

Offer extended! Buy one pair of PowerPlus or PowerBlue, and get another pair (of the same type and fitting) absolutely free! 

Simply add one pair to your basket and another will be added when your order is packed. The promotion WILL NOT show on your confirmation email. Plus you can still claim the 25% discount if you order by friday August 18, 2006.

Buy One Get One Free! 

Offer extended! Buy one pair of PowerPlus or PowerBlue, and get another pair (of the same type and fitting) absolutely free! 

Simply add one pair to your basket and another will be added when your order is packed. The promotion WILL NOT show on your confirmation email. Plus you can still claim the 25% discount if you order by friday!


From £18.45 


Order online! 


Don't forget! As well as this fantastic offer, you also receive FREE W5W sidelight bulbs with every order and FREE worldwide delivery! We hope you take advantage of these great offers. Please remember that the 25% discount ends on Friday and cannot be extended, so order today. Thanks again for your previous and future business with us. 

Sincerely, 

Power Bulbs Ltd


The 25% off deal must end Friday and is applicable to orders placed online. The voucher code must be used at the time of order as discounts cannot be issued after the order has been processed.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Discount Code Error - PowerBulbs*

eMail I received today...


Change to 25% discount code

August 18, 2006

Hello

Sorry! We made an error on the last email we sent out, as the code issued has actually expired. 

But you can still claim the discount with this new code: WMQQQ1554 New 25% off code!

So, just to repeat, the new and functioning voucher code to use for your 25% off is: WMQQQ1554

The promotion will close at the end of today. 

Sorry for any inconvenience! 


---------------------------------------------------------------------



SCHESBH said:


> I forgot I had to take pics of my lights.... ok... I am just a little busy...
> 
> Th reason for this post is to tell everyone that Power Bulbs - autobulbs, autolamps, xenon headlights, car bulbs, headlight bulbs, osram silverstar, silver star, philips vision plus, philips blue vision, bluevision is having their sale until this Friday....
> 
> ...


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Two screws and they pop out.... very easy to do... I ahve a few more coast of wax to apply and I will bring them in on Tuesday to take pictures.
> 
> Stephen


Hey Stephen:

Where have you been ?? Have not heard much from you on the forum of late....

Did you post these pictures after or did I miss them ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*FATBOYS*

Wondering if any members have used or considered the H4 Fatboys ? Any comments ?

Here's a link to one supplier, which will give some info on them:

Davesport, LLC -- H4 Bulb, 60W/80W Fatboys

Some of the guys from down-under (Australia) are using them and say they make a big difference, albeit that they are expensive.

Any input appreciated.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

does anyone have a price list?

i was lookin for roof rack and the snowboard attachment

thanx


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*ERG Headlight Protectors*

Have any of you purchased the ERG Headlight Protectors for your X-Trail. I am going to purchase a set of Carbon Fibre (Black are no longer made due to lack of interest) from ERG who will sell them directly to me as they are not available in Canada. Legal or not.. I love the look.. and heck if I get stopped and have to remove them, I will.










Stephen


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

where can i get a chamber kit for the x??


BTW what site are those headlights covers from???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Steve,

The company is called EGR (not ERG) LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*You are correct*

Hey what can I say... When I type I always switch letters... i use the hunt and peck method to type...two fingers...always have and it always gets me in trouble when I type fast.. thanks for the correction! LOL



aussietrail said:


> Steve,
> 
> The company is called EGR (not ERG) LOL


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Covers*

I better check my spelling.. someone is watching! LOL....They are sold in Europe and I was told Australia (where they are made) but our Aussie friend, Mr. Spell Check.. lol... told me that he cannot find them! I am able to purchase directly from the UK distributor since I live in Canada and they are not sold here.

Stephen




TjC said:


> where can i get a chamber kit for the x??
> 
> 
> BTW what site are those headlights covers from???


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys... I have an 06 Bonavista and personally don t care for the "carbonfiber imitation" on the dash.. are thee any kits to replace that? is it possible to get the trim from the LE and take off the cheap looking CF stuff? I m assuming its just stuck on there with tape no? I d love it if it was real CF but that stuff makes it really look cheap IMO...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I better check my spelling.. someone is watching! LOL....They are sold in Europe and I was told Australia (where they are made) but our Aussie friend, Mr. Spell Check.. lol... told me that he cannot find them! I am able to purchase directly from the UK distributor since I live in Canada and they are not sold here.
> 
> Stephen


Steve, they're not sold here, only manufactured and distributed to other EGR branches such as Europe. I believe the reason for this is that they will be considered illegal in Australia due to tough Australia Design Rules Regulations when it comes to headlights. The light output would be reduced with these covers for sure and that could be the reason why we can't find them here.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Stealth2424 said:


> Hey guys... I have an 06 Bonavista and personally don t care for the "carbonfiber imitation" on the dash.. are thee any kits to replace that? is it possible to get the trim from the LE and take off the cheap looking CF stuff? I m assuming its just stuck on there with tape no? I d love it if it was real CF but that stuff makes it really look cheap IMO...


Here you go mate, check-out THIS website. Too bad they don't make these kits for Series I xtrails like mine  You have a great choice however, so good luck and show us pics when it's done.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey thats awesome!.. exactly what i m looking for..... kinda $$$ but what i m looking for.. now to convince the wife...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Direct Site with Pictures*

Woodview Automotive Trim - Premium Dash Kits - Home

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Philips X-treme Power H4 12V 60/55W*

Hi Everyone,

I have three extra pairs of the European Philips X-treme Power H4 Racing Performance 12V 60/55W Headlight Bulbs for sale on eBay. I just received mine and had ordered extra. Took 3 Months to get these and they are still not sold in North America! I can't wait to install them but after the snow storm... again! 

The bulbs are on sale on eBay by me, as well more information on these new Bulbs!

eBay Motors: Philips H4 X-treme Power 12V 60/55W Racing Performance (item 220093284627 end time Mar-21-07 19:46:27 PDT)

They look good. As you know by my posts I have the European SilverStars and love them but these looked great and had to get some. I also purchased a set for Marc (Valboo) of course.

Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Rear LED Brake Lights - MaxDax*

Well...

MaxDax (our favorite aftermarket supplier to many of the members here in the forums) has the Nissan Rear LED Brake Lights now in his stock for sale! Marc (Valboo) has them installed and he ordered two more pairs (One for me, the other for another friend). They look great. Here is the link for them and a picture as well if any of your are interested in purchasing a set. They are not cheap but they look great!

Nissan X-trail Car Auto Accessories - Maxdax Singapore Online Shopping


Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*# 4 to convert.*



SCHESBH said:


> Well...
> 
> MaxDax (our favorite aftermarket supplier to many of the members here in the forums) has the Nissan Rear LED Brake Lights now in his stock for sale! Marc (Valboo) has them installed and he ordered two more pairs (One for me, the other for another friend). They look great. Here is the link for them and a picture as well if any of your are interested in purchasing a set. They are not cheap but they look great!
> 
> ...


After I saw Marc's post on these and realized that they were available thru Maxdax (Leng) I made contact. He did not have them in stock then (Dec.'06) but said he would order for me - - guess he ordered more than one set  

Mine are in the mail and expected to arrive next week. A bit expensive, but they will improve the lighting (especially the reverse lamps) and look good while doing that.

Good to see you back, Stephen  

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Philips X-Treme H4 Bulbs*

Well I installed my new set of the Philips X-Treme H4's that I purchased from the UK. My SilverStars (also from Europe) are now in the garbage. These new lights are brighter, cleaner and crisper. I would recommend these to everyone. They are MOT approved. They are going to be sold in North America with DOT approval but I am guessing like the SilverStars will be different and not the same as the Europe version. When I contacted Philips U.S. they have no idea when they will be coming to the U.S.

Stephen


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Emailed them a week ago and they haven't reply yet. I wonder why? Does all of you guys had any problem contacting them through email? Just still wondering !!!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Maxdax email I received from Leng today.*

Hi Stephen,

Thank you for your email.

Sorry if I've missed some emails. I've checked back this year's 
enquiries, and should have answered all of them. Unless they've got 
bounced away when our mailbox were full. Please ask them to send us 
their enquiries to us again, if it is not too late.

We are sadly still waiting for the LED tail lamps. We will send them out 
immediately when they reach us (after packing them securely).
Sorry to have made little progress with your items this far.

Warmest Regards,
Febby
Maxdax LLP (Reg. No. LL0500339C)
Maxdax - Maxdax Singapore Online Shopping








xtrailer said:


> Emailed them a week ago and they haven't reply yet. I wonder why? Does all of you guys had any problem contacting them through email? Just still wondering !!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Steve,

I am not sure how you went with ordering the headlight protectors from EGR and if you've ended-up getting them or not, but after 10 or so emails with both the Australian factory and EGR Europe, I came to the following conclusion:

This company is very un-professional the way they deal with customers and I have never seen a company that had so much lack of interest in promoting their products and making them available to those who ask about it! I have put a huge red cross on them in my books and can not recommend them to anyone. I would have never thought that I would say that about a fellow aussie company, but these guys suck big time!!

Their stupidity reached a degree where they asked me to import a locally made product in AUSTRALIA all the bloody way from the UK and pay huge shipping charges in the process, where in fact these products are being manufactured right here in my back yard!! How stupid is this???


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*EGR follow up*

I forgot abou them.... well the UK office was superb in keeping in contact with me... the pricing for the protectors was excellent, then came the shipping which was twice as much! I could not justify the shipping price... I had great response from both Australia (manufacturing) who sent me to the UK contact and everything just flowed... it was the cost in total that stopped the purchase.

Stephen





aussietrail said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I am not sure how you went with ordering the headlight protectors from EGR and if you've ended-up getting them or not, but after 10 or so emails with both the Australian factory and EGR Europe, I came to the following conclusion:
> 
> ...


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

*Accessories from oversea.*

Gentlemen (and Ladies), I just got the following quota from Maxdax.com:

- LED Tail lamps: S$345 / CAD264 per pair
- Door sill garnish (non-lighted): S$75/ CAD58 per set (4 pcs)
- EL Door sill garnish: S$120/ CAD92 per set (4 pcs)
- Side mirror garnish: S$50/ CAD39 per pair
- Side mirror cover with indicators: S$135/ CAD104 per pair
- Strut bar: S$195/ CAD150 per pc
- License plate trim: S$90/ CAD69 per pc
- Fender trim kit: S$120/ CAD92 per pc
- Window visors (XR): S$75/ CAD58 per set (4 pcs)
- Filter: S$90/ CAD69 per pc

Question to those who have ordered from these fellas. How much have you paid for Shipping and most important, how much did you had to paid to Canada Post when the items arrived?

Thanks to all for your inputs.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I forgot abou them.... well the UK office was superb in keeping in contact with me... the pricing for the protectors was excellent, then came the shipping which was twice as much! I could not justify the shipping price... I had great response from both Australia (manufacturing) who sent me to the UK contact and everything just flowed... it was the cost in total that stopped the purchase.
> 
> Stephen


Yes Steve, exactly what I have experienced as well in terms of shipping charges, but apart from that the stupid suggestion for an Australian resident to only being able to obtain their accessories from the UK when they're manufactured right here in Australia LOL


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Importing from Overseas*



xtrailer said:


> Gentlemen (and Ladies), I just got the following quota from Maxdax.com:
> 
> - LED Tail lamps: S$345 / CAD264 per pair
> - Door sill garnish (non-lighted): S$75/ CAD58 per set (4 pcs)
> ...


Here's my personal experience with MaxDax (Leng & Feeby):

Don't recall the exact numbers but am fairly sure that I have purchased at least a dozen items from MaxDax....

MaxDax (Leng) is a 10 star supplier in my estimation. He is very, very helpful - provides an excellent product at very fair and competitive market prices.

He packs all of his shipments very, very well. I have never had an issue with breakage.

He stands behind the products he sells - I had a minor problem with a product and he replaced it quite willingly. Stephen (SCHESBH) has had similar positive experiences.

The cost of shipping is related to the size and weight of your order. Leng will always quote you 2 prices for shipping - one being for "normal" shipping, the other being for "expedited" shipping - then you decide.

My experience has been that the "normal" shipping is quite satisfactory and the prices that I have paid for shipping always seemed "reasonable" to me.

Customs is the other issue. I think that Stephen and Marc (ValBoo) have had some success in getting things thru to Montreal without any Customs charges.

I have not had the same experience. Seems like all my packages get "flagged" (from the USA, Australia, UK and other parts of Asia) and I have to pay Customs.

The amount you pay is based on the "declared value" of the shipment. The customs piece (duty) is a % and it 's not that bad. Actually it's 7 % - just checked. BUT you also get dinged for either GST or HST - in my case it's HST.

My most recent purchase was the LED tail lamps that you mentioned. At the Cdn. dollar value of $264.17 the 7% duty was $18.49. The HST was $39.57. There is also a $5.00 handling fee - so I paid Can Post a total of $63.06 for the Led lamps.

Even with those extra charges, I still got them cheaper than if I had bought them from the Taiwan supplier who is selling them on eBay.

I think I had 5 or 6 "shipments" from Leng (MaxDax) - if I had to do it over, I think I would have bought more items at one time - thereby reducing the shipping costs.

Hope this experience from a fellow X-Trailer is of some value to you.

If you buy from Leng (MaxDax) you will not be disappointed.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*MaxDax*

I have had wonderful service from Leng at MaxDax. Better than many local stores! I have had three issues with products purchased from Leng where he has taken care of them at no charge!.. sent replacements. His service is so great that I even sent him a can of Quebec Mayple Syrup as a gift .. which he never had and enjoyed very much. I highly recommend him and MaxDax for his X-Trail (and other vehicles) after market accessories! 

Stephen

P.S. - As for customs... never an issue, and for delivery... great pricing and reasonable.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> His service is so great that I even sent him a can of Quebec Mayple Syrup as a gift .. which he never had and enjoyed very much..


Oh no!! This must have been the same can of syrup you promissed me 3 years ago and which I never received  Oh well, at least Leng got to taste it, so am happy LOL 

I thought it was a myth. hehehehehe


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

I live in Singapore and so is Leng (Maxdax). I ordered a few items form him and I wanted to pick up the items myself but he insisted that he could deliver the items to my door step (FOC). At the scheduled time, the items arrived - he delivered the items PERSONALLY! After that we got the chance to chat for 30mins everything about car ...: ) He is a lovable gentleman, a role model for great service. 

He is doing his business with LOVE and PASSION - his way of delighting customers. 

Leng, keep up the great work!
(If you read this)


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Leng is great to deal with. I'd highly recommend him!


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Maxdax Followup*

Ok... here I am on Sunday night coming home at 9:30pm after picking up my son from his work. My Cell phone rings and I do not recognize the number at all.

I answer and who is it, Maxdax from Singapore calling to apologize to both me and Marc for the delay in the order we placed with him for the rear light sets. The factory (Nissan) is behind on the production of them and they were also closed for a while. They are going to call them this week to find out why it is taking so long for the order.

MaxDax wanted to send us our money back until they arrived but I told them that they could keep it since PayPal also has a charge involved and it was not worth the return of the money. We trust Maxdax, Leng and everyone there so it is not an issue.

They are so kind at MaxDax and the Customer Service is outstanding and worth purchasing from them. They said that as soon as they hear from the factory they will let us know.

This is service beyond what one expects and I am happy to let everyone know that they are great to deal with and highly recommend them.

Stephen


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

*x-trail accessories in Canada, aftermarket?*

Reading through the threads here, it seems there is very little aftermarket equipment for the X-Trail in Canada. Dealer prices seem steep and I wonder what other options there are, for things like a rear rubber cargo mat, roof racks and attachments, tow hitch? A nudge bar would be really nice but they seem completely unavailable.

Is there no online (within Canada?) or retail (in BC?) one-stop-shop for things like this, or must I roll the dice with eBay?

On eBay I notice many devices that profess to 'dramatically improve fuel efficiency', using a baffler or magnets or some such devices. I am highly skeptical; has anyone had experience with these dodgy looking things?


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Man, that's all BS.


----------



## nsxtrail (Apr 1, 2008)

I haven't found any place for aftermarket parts either in Canada. I was just Quoted $349.00 for the fog light kit! Everything is there, ready to be installed, just plug and play...but yet its way to much money for me. Looks like Princess Auto for me!

Note to new buyers...don't go with the base model if you think you will be accessorizing!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

nsxtrail said:


> ... I was just Quoted $349.00 for the fog light kit! Everything is there, ready to be installed, just plug and play...


That is really pricey....
I'm looking for fogs as well since my driver side one got smashed by a rock this winter 

Any one else has good experience with aftermarket fog kits?

I remember seing an LED fog kit in an X-trail brochure but can't locate that anymore...


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll do a necropost here since it looks like the best thread to post this... 

I found a website in the States that sells ARB nudge bars and Old Man Emu lift kits for the X-trail.

Nissan Xtrail lifts, suspension, accessories all at the lowest prices

Anyone have any dealings with this company?

Cheers


----------

